#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-10
<Ronnie> ChrisDruif: NL heeft de engelse versie vertaald, en het forum heeft nog wat eigen regels dacht ik
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CoC
<ChrisDruif> Hmmm...dan werd daar voor m'n gevoel niet veel mee gedaan 2 jaar terug :D
<hajour> weet zo even niet uit me hoofd zo gauw maar ik wil wel eens iets doen samen en dan blijkt het al gedaan te zijn. alleen omdat ik zei dat het nog moest gebeuren
 * hajour kijkt tegenwoordig wel beter uit wat ik zeg en aan wie.anders heb ik niks meer te doen
<ChrisDruif> Samen iets doen? Drankje ergens drinken? :P
<hajour> lol
<hajour> dante is weer aanwezig in de speechcontrol chat ChrisDruif
<ChrisDruif> I know :)
<hajour> :)
<ChrisDruif> Ik weet echt niet hoe het tegenwoordig gaat op het forum :-/ e.d.
<Ronnie> forum is nog steeds niet geweldig
<Ronnie> veel ouwehoeren, weinig echt ondernemen
<ChrisDruif> Mening forum is RTFM :P IRC is behulpzamer :)
<hajour> het is net en oude auto flink aanduwen maar als ie eenmaal rijd gaat het prima
<hajour> we hebben een python leraar nu
<ChrisDruif> Owkay....
<hajour> en ik heb al een oproep gedaan naar c++ leraar in de meeting ook
<hajour> je kan niet verwachten dat het in 1 dag veranderd
<ChrisDruif> Maar moet het forum dan niet eens een keer geformatteerd worden? Blank sheet?
<ChrisDruif> Wat veranderen? Wereld?
<ChrisDruif> Tuurlijk wel :D
<hajour> ze hebben als ik het goed begrijp hulp nodig bij bij houden en weer up to date komen van info over ubuntu-nl en forum enz als ik het goed heb begrepen
<hajour> als het kan .misschien als ik fluit :P
<hajour> crap het werkt niet
<ChrisDruif> Ronnie: fluit :P
<ChrisDruif> Ronnie: ^
<Ronnie> forum is totaal niet RTFM, de hulp is er erg goed en erg snel. Het probleem is over het algemeen het offtopic gedeelte
<Ronnie> en verder het teammanagement (dat veel loopt via het forum)
<ChrisDruif> Aha...
<ChrisDruif> Ken je toevallig ene Sense Hofstede ofzo?
<Ronnie> ja, die ken ik wel
<Ronnie> hoezo?
<ChrisDruif> Eerste persoon uit de NL community die ik volgde op twitter...is voorzitter toch zelfs?
<Ronnie> sense is het loco contact geworden ja
<Ronnie> was ook deels op advies van mij
<Ronnie> maar anders was het waarschijnlijk ook wel een keer zo gelopen
<ChrisDruif> Gemotiveerde mensen komen altijd hogerop :)
<Ronnie> inderdaad
<hajour> ik liever niet te hoog.hoge bomen vangen veel wind en breken vaak het eerst
<Ronnie> ja, vooral in het winderig nederland, daar zijn al vele goede bomen gesneuveld helaas
<hajour> precies.
<ChrisDruif> Grappig ;)
<Ronnie> ChrisDruif: grappig is niet echt de juiste benaming. Moet toegeven dat het de laatste tijd weer wat beter gaat, maar er worden ook minder beslissingen enzo genomen
<Ronnie> minder wind dus ;)
<JanC> hoge bomen breken niet noodzakelijk, dat is voornamelijk afhankelijk van hoe flexibel ze zijn  ;-)
<ChrisDruif> Een boom kan alleen relatief hoog zijn :)
<ChrisDruif> Sorry, NLP O:-)
<hajour> was metaforisch bedoeld eerlijk gezegd
<ChrisDruif> NLP doelt daar ook op....beetje offtopic, maar goed :P
<hajour> elke boom kan breken.het hangt ervan af hoeveel klappen de boom kan hebben wanneer ie breekt
<hajour> maar goed op 1 of andere manier gebeurt het veel dat ik iets zeg net op een bepaald moment.waarschijnlijk doordat ik te implusief ben :P
<hajour> en dan gebeurter van alles en nog wat
<ChrisDruif> En dan?
<hajour> teamleader van speechcontrol onder andere
<hajour> was  ook zo'n implusief iets
<hajour> en ben ook een stijfkop.ik laat niet gauw zeggen dat iets niet kan.als het noodzakelijk is dat het er wel komt.dan ga ik er met volle 200 % tegenaan om te proberen het wel te laten lukken
<ChrisDruif> Stijfkop/doorzettingsvermogen is juist goed :)
<ChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hajour :)
<hajour> welterusten ben al zeker een kwartier aan het gapen hier.ik moet morgen weer om 7.00 opstaan.+ik heb een ziek kind in huis ook
<ChrisDruif> Beterschap aan je dochter :)
<hajour> zal ik doen o/
<ChrisDruif> \o
<leoquant> hee
<laacque> jaaaaa
<laacque> ik dacht: laat ik eens ff een verslaje maken
<leoquant> RawChid, ik krijg de vergaderingen niet op orde in de wiki, weet jij raad?
<leoquant> laacque, ik heb de wiki verprutst
<leoquant> maar de vergadering van gister staat er nog
<laacque> nou dat is dan weer fijn
<laacque> hoe nu zegt de koe?
<leoquant> kijk de logs zijn er maar als ik de wiki wil herstellen lukt mij dat niet
<leoquant> ik snap het niet
<laacque> mis je de notulen vd vorige keer ook?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> in feite mis ik niks
<laacque> nou ja, dan is er vast wel iemand die de zaak kan herstellen
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-01-09 moet die van gister zijn, dat heb ik nu 3 maal hersteld....
<leoquant> laat die de komende zien op 20 febr.
<laacque> ja hoor, ik zie niet wat er mis is
<leoquant> ik laat het losssss
<leoquant> klik die van gister maar aan
<laacque> huhuh..... dat is de ware levenskunst
<laacque> hm, ze lijken verdacht veel op elkaar
<leoquant> raar he
<laacque> sowieso moet je elke vergadering beginnen met notrulen en besluiten vd vorige keer
<leoquant> dat is mijn opzet ook
<laacque> gewoon een grotere geest dan die van jou er op loslaten ;) = dus niet ik
<leoquant> lol
<laacque> god.... wat een chaoot ben ik soms
<leoquant> fijn uit bed ff wat mwanzoen, en voila laacque
<laacque> het leven is een groot feest
<leoquant> wel veel animo voor mwanzo
<laacque> die workshops zijn een goed i9dee
<leoquant> ja
<laacque> dan kunnen ook mensen die geen engels kunnen nog eens wat leren
<leoquant> juist drempels laag houden
<laacque> engels is gewoon een probleem
<leoquant> zeg onze ron he
<laacque> jaaaa
<leoquant> wat had die nu gister
<leoquant> hij is al lang lid van de club
<laacque> die wil hier in t team
<laacque> en hij is erin gestemd
<leoquant> maar hij zat er al in
<leoquant> ツ
<laacque> maar goed, de man heeft het poepdruk
<leoquant> ach ja....
<laacque> dus ja, hoeveel waarde heeft t?
<leoquant> wij  niet
<laacque> nou...... spreek niet over wij he
<leoquant> een warm nest?
<leoquant> oh, sorry
<laacque> ik heb in een half jaar al meer dan 5 bezwaarschriften naar de gemeente gestuurd
<laacque> hoezo druk?
<laacque> Heb geen tijd om te ademen op die manier
<laacque> mijn beeld is dat ik nu ga voor 1240 euro aan schadevergoeding, is dat wat?
<laacque> randdebielen zijn het
<laacque> ik ook, maar ik weet altijd wel de juiste info op te zoeken
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> wacht ik zie licht
<leoquant> ff knutselen....
<laacque> licht is altijd fijn
<leoquant> 10 minuutje....
<leoquant> sorry
<laacque> kee
<leoquant> laacque gelukt
<leoquant> schrijf jij nog iets? notuuljes
<laacque> hehe....
<leoquant> ron!
<laacque> ik maak ff notulen
<leoquant> je was al id!
<leoquant> lid
<laacque> maar hij heeft toch geen voice?
<r0n__> Goede Morgen ..........
<laacque> hey ro
<laacque> n
<laacque> en zo hoort dat dus
<r0n__> Het is toeval dat ik er ben om deze tijd, zo moet ik naar de dokter .......
<leoquant> nu hoort r0n__  er echt bij
<leoquant> oh...
<laacque> raar, als ik ro in typ en op tab, dan wordt de naam niet aangevuld
<laacque> aaaah r0n__
<laacque> nu wel
<r0n__> Probeer eens "r" en een nul.
<laacque> goed, ik fa ff met die notulen worstelen
<leoquant> ok dank! laacque
<leoquant> ik ga koffie doen
<leoquant> latersz
<laacque> doeg!
<johanvd> bij deze is r0n__ dus dubbel lid
<johanvd> en moet hij ook 2 keer zo hard werken :P
<r0n__> Durf je wel ?
<johanvd> haha
<r0n__> ik heb een tijd achter de rug, dat ik van voren niet wist, dat ik van achteren leefde.
<laacque> dat moet niet ron
<laacque> al helemaal niet op jouw leeftijd ;)
<r0n__> Midden in een verbouwing ben ik door mijn rug gegaan, dat geeft een behoorlijke vertraging.
<laacque> en nu dan? ziektewet?
<r0n__> Mijn vrouw krijgt binnenkort een 2e kunstheup, dus de verbouwing moet doorgaan.
<laacque> tjonge.... stress alom
<r0n__> 2 weken heb ik thuis gezeten, woensdag ben ik weer begonnen, mar het gaat niet lekker.,,,
<laacque> pas goed op he
<r0n__> Mijn vrouw heeft artrose, osteperose, ziekte van Crohn, astma en nog een paar dingen :-)
<johanvd> o jee. dan moet je het wel wat rustiger aan doen, ook al wil/kan je dat niet echt
<laacque> Nou, dan ben je gewoon mantelzorger he
<r0n__> Dat is ook de reden, dat ik geen moderator meer wilde zijn, er gaat te veel tijd in zitten en de sfeer werd ook minder daar.
<laacque> = dubbele belasting
<laacque> de zorg voor je vrouw is ook al een halve baan hoor
<r0n__> Op het forum voelde ik me steeds meer de opa van de groep (lol)
<laacque> opa's zijn prima, echt
<johanvd> dat ben je toch ook wel, als in de oudste en wijste persoon :)
<r0n__> laacque: dat zeggen de kleinkinderen ook steeds.
<laacque> die waarde moet je niet onderschatten, zie wanda maar eens
<laacque> maar ook opa's moeten grenzen stellen
<laacque> huhuh
<laacque> ik heb t nu eigenlijk tegen mezelf he
<r0n__> Jij bent toch geen opa ?
<laacque> dat dan weer niet
<laacque> maar wel gestoord
<r0n__> oma zou nog kunnen :-)
<laacque> nou ja.... modelburger eigenlijk
<laacque> en kijk, ik ben nu 52 en ik ben erachter gekomen dat het echt niet goed is om modelburger te willen zijn
<r0n__> Volgens mijn werkgever ben ik een notoire dwarsligger, typisch iemand uit de 60err jaren ........
<laacque> juist
<r0n__> Deze opa is 58.
<laacque> een gebrek aan wij-gevoel zeker?
<laacque> dat werd mij altijd verweten, terwijl ik de enige was die nadacht over oplossingen
<r0n__> Nee, het wij gevoel is er juist, maar met 600 collega's die schelde op Windows is het voor de hand liggend om te pas en te onpas over Ubuntu te beginnen.
<r0n__> Er zijn nu zelfs 2 servers op het werk die Ubuntu gebbruiken, omdat MS problemen gaf met Raid2.
<laacque> tja, dat wordt op een gegeven moment ook irritant he
<laacque> haha
<laacque> dat is dan toch maar weer bereikt
<johanvd> bij ons draait er een antieke fedora :)
<r0n__> Het leuke is, dat juist ICT jongens, die alles van Windowss weten, privé Linux gebruiken, jammer dat ik geen ICT man ben .... ik doe Radio-communicatie.
<r0n__> Mijn vak is officieel "service engineer mobile comminicatie dus ik repareer portoffoons en mobilofoons.
<laacque> ik zou ff de spanning eraf halen, van jezelf dus
<RawChid> leoquant: was het al gelukt met de wiki?
<r0n__> Maar het werk wordt steeds minder, dus komen er steeds bijzaken bij, zoals controle gereedschappen van de collega's.
<laacque> aan je graf zal nooit gezegd worden hij was een goed mens want hij draaide tig uren in de week voor de baas
<laacque> RawChid, het is gelukt volgens mij
<RawChid> Oke, moooi :)
<johanvd> dat verslag van die irc bot ziet er wel goed uit trouwens
<johanvd> is wel heel handig voor meetings
<RawChid> Dat verslag scheelt ook wat werk
<RawChid> Alleen zou ik het strikt gezien misschien wel liever op onze wiki hosten
<johanvd> zo te zien is het grotendeels al in wiki-indeling
<johanvd> met kopjes en zo
<johanvd> alleen het irc-log moet nog van wat tagjes voorzien worden denk ik
<laacque> Wat ik nu zie is dat er automatisch topics komen
<laacque> zou je ook niet automatisch iets van besluit per topic kunnen vastleggen?
<laacque> dan zijn notulen overbodig
<RawChid> Ik cope/paste die log wel ff op onze wiki
<johanvd> dat kunnen we de volgende keer doen, dan komt er bij "action items" wel wat te staan
<RawChid> Is daar ook een commando ofzo voor?
<leoquant> RawChid, het is in orde nu
<leoquant> toch?
<leoquant> johanvd hoe ging de bot gister?
<RawChid> Ja, ziet er goed uit leoquant
<johanvd> #agreed is het commando om iets af te spreken zo te zien
<RawChid> Heb nu net ff de log gepaste op onze wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-01-09/Log
<RawChid> Just in case
<laacque> lijkt me hadig
<johanvd> leoquant, dat ging wel prima, al is het wel even wennen
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> op zich geeft het veel structuur
<johanvd> ik vond de vergadering op zich ook wel redelijk gelukt
<laacque> dus dat gaan we proberen bij de volgende vergadering?
<leoquant> ja ik las ook een goede vergadering terug in de logs
<leoquant> bedankt nog
<johanvd> het is handig als de voorziiter even bekijkt welke commando's er mogelijk zijn en hoe je die het beste toepast
<johanvd> maar dat wijst eigenlijk voor zich
<leoquant> eigenlijk
<leoquant> moeten
<leoquant> we ons
<leoquant> beraden
<leoquant> waarop?
<leoquant> op de status van het project
<leoquant> krijgen we een volledige "go" van ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> of een status aparte
<leoquant> misschien iets voor de in real live meating
<leoquant> as za
<johanvd> ik denk dat we met toch wel een behoorlijke enthousiaste club door kunnen gaan
<leoquant> daar heb ik geen klagen over integendeel zelfs
<johanvd> het is iets wat ubuntu nl wel nodig heeft, die focus op het internationale gebeuren
<johanvd> tot nu toe gebeurde daar vrij weinig mee
<leoquant> ja we moeten gebruik maken van alle middelen: launchpad etc./irc en van alle software, en alle talenten binnen de loCo
<johanvd> verder is het ook een ideaal startpunt voor iedereen die mee wil helpen
<leoquant> ja vind ik ook
<leoquant> maar ik vind ook dat ubuntu-nl= team dat zou moeten uitspreken
<leoquant> tzt
<leoquant> binnenkort
<johanvd> het team dat ik het meeste zie is bijna alleen op het forum aanwezig
<johanvd> dat mag van mij ook wel wat anders, al ben ik eerlijk gezegd ook vooral op het forum bezig
<leoquant> maar je zou mogen verwachten dat teamleden een brede kijk/visie hebben op het geheel van initiatieven
<leoquant> het is ook niet voor niet dat JanC er hier op wees, dat formeel dit iniatief geen onderdeel is van ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> formeel dan he
<johanvd> het is wel gericht op de nl community, en georganiseerd door leden daarvan
<leoquant> uiteraard
<johanvd> als het doorgaat zoals nu moet het wat mij betreft gewoon een onderdeel daarvan kunnen worden
<johanvd> uitbreiding :)
<leoquant> enfin ik ga daar nog eens op broeden
<leoquant> niet te lang
<leoquant> :P
<johanvd> ik ga zo mijn bed maar eens opzoeken :P
<leoquant> slaap ze!
<leoquant> latersz
<johanvd> kijken of die er nog staat :)
<johanvd> tot later
<r0n__> welterusten
<RawChid> tjooo
<sjoerdvdvis> Hallo allen! :-)
<RawChid> Dag sjoerd
<sjoerdvdvis> ik ben momenteel bezig met het ondertekenen van de CoC
<sjoerdvdvis> heb een PGP lokaal aangemaakt, gesynct met de keyserver van launchpad
<sjoerdvdvis> hoe lang duurt het gemiddeld voor ik deze kan invoeren / koppelen aan mijn launchpad account?
<RawChid> Ik zou het niet precies weten.
<RawChid> Voor zover ik weet moet je aan Launchpad nog bewijzen dat het jouw sleutel is
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation%20on%20Launchpad
<sjoerdvdvis> hm ja, maar daar staat inderdaad ook dat je de fingerprint moet invoeren. en wanneer ik die invoer krijg ik te zien dat deze niet bekend is bij de launchpad servers, terwijl ik de key wel gepubliceerd heb
<sjoerdvdvis> hm ik probeer het later nog wel eens
<RawChid> Ja, dan duurt het nog even
<RawChid> Denk dat het wel een uur kan duren
<sjoerdvdvis> zal hier in ieder geval wat vaker verschijnen, wil graag meewerken aan de ontwikkeling van ubuntu :-)
<RawChid> Cool
<RawChid> Hoe kom je hier terecht ?
<sjoerdvdvis> hm, gisteren zat ik een beetje te surfen op 'deelnemen aan de ontwikkeling van ubuntu' en kwam via het forum hier terecht
<leoquant> sjoerdvdvis, : http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/89
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> workshop over pgp en coc ondertekening volgt binnenkort
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/GPGInleiding
<leoquant> de keyserver heeft wel 15 min. nodig om de key te verwerken....
<sjoerdvdvis> hm, had wat connectie problemen
<sjoerdvdvis> maar ik kom er wel uit denk ik, wacht wel eventjes af
<sjoerdvdvis> alvast bedankt, ben er nu vandoor
<sjoerdvdvis> groeten!
<leoquant> r0n__, wat zei de dokter?
<r0n__> Mijn rug is defect, maar dat wist ik al, voorlopig stoppen met de fisio, anders komt er nog meer klem te zitten .....
<r0n__> Niet te lang staan, niet te lang stilzitten en meer bewegen.
<leoquant> komt er nog een mri?
<leoquant> (foto)
<r0n__> Nee, dat heb ik jaren geleden al gehad, de oorzaak is, dat ik in 1992 ben gevallen en mijn stuitbeen scheurde, alleen zijn er pas na 8 weken foto's gemaakt, toen was het te laat.
<leoquant> dan mag je niet met het openbaar vervoer
<leoquant> das lang zitten, of lang staan
<r0n__> Juist wel met het OV, kan dan je nog verzitten, in de auto is dat lastiger (ik reis nu 4 uur per dag met de trein).
<r0n__> Niet kunnen zitten in de trein is gelijk 2 weken thui zitten.
<leoquant> pfff, dat is al vermoeiend, dat reizen
<r0n__> Ja, 6:00 de deur uit en pas om 18:00 weer thuis.
<r0n__> Verhuizen is geen optie, mijn (klein) kinderen wonen hier in de buurt.
<r0n__> Verder zal ik niet te uitgebreid vertellen hier, dan kan wel een keer in IRL of zo .....
<leoquant> optie is heeeel goed luisteren
<leoquant> naar jezelf en je lichaam
<leoquant> en rust roest niet hoor
<r0n__> Het vreemde: ik ben 40% afgekeurd, maar moet wel 40 uur per week werken, de logica in NL is soms ver te zoeken.
<leoquant> dat is heel gek
<r0n__> Tussendoor mag ik een stukje lopen, maar dan moeten mijn collega's meer doen, dus dat gaat niet.
<leoquant> ik weet niet voor wie je werkt, en dit kanaal wordt gelogd, maar kun je niet iets regelen met werkgever?
<leoquant> of moet je eerste helemaal stuk?
<leoquant> -e
<r0n__> Voor de werkgever ben ik gewoon goedkoop (40% van 70% = 28% van mijn salaris komt van het GAK).
<leoquant> ah zo....
<r0n__> Het probleem is, dat ik 35 jaar hetzelfde werk heb gedaan, 10 jaar geleden zaten we met 10 man hard te werken, nu vervelen we ons met 4 man ........
<r0n__> Toen hadden velen een mobilofoon en/of portofoon, nu heeft iedereen een GSM, ...........
<leoquant> je moet eens private met  laacque akke praten, niet hier, die weet heel veel
<leoquant> over sociale zaken
<r0n__> het eerste kwartaal heb ik een gesprek met de werkgever, eens kijken of ik niet ander werk kan krijgen.
<laacque> r0n__, kijk maar op www.internetwerkt.nl
<leoquant> das al een stap
<laacque> ze helpen je daar perfect
<r0n__> tussen (), ik zit 1 feb alweer 30 jaar bij deze werkgever.
<leoquant> zucht, weer een bloemetje...
<leoquant> heb je nix an
<r0n__> Het klinkt gek, maar van de technische mensen ben ik op één na de jongste ......... (58 jaar oud).
<laacque> dus r0n__  niet bang zijn maar echt je vragen stellen. Er worden extreem veel zaken fout gedaan binnen deze business
<leoquant> ik ga ff naar die site...
<r0n__> Een goede tip Akke, ik ga eerste even eten en dan op die site lezen.........
<laacque> Het is gewoon een gek en ziekmakend systeem. Maar nuik je dat heb verteld moet je je niet meer gek laten maken
<laacque> maar je tot je tanden wapenen
<laacque> en hen niet geloven.
<laacque> alles maar dan ook alles zwart op wit
<laacque> niet telefoneren maar email
<laacque> dat soort dingen
<laacque> r0n__,  deze man heeft magische handen. Ben ik ooit ook geweest. Mensen van heinde en ver gaan naar Frank de Bakker in Eede http://www.osteopathiedebakker.nl/
<r0n__> laacque: Van hem heb ik vaker gehoord.
<laacque> gewoon doen
<laacque> maar wel naar Frank zelf
<r0n__> Eerst even afwachten hoe het gaat, er zijn meerdere wegen die naar Rome leiden.
<laacque> ja joh,  vooral rustig blijven
<r0n__> De afgelopen 5 jaar ging het redelijk, nu nog de laatste 6 jaar en negen maanden ...........
<laacque> erg he, dat soort gedachtes
<r0n__> Ach, werken is het leukste dat er is, ik kan er uren naar kijken :-)
<r0n__> Het ennige nadeel is, dat er erg veel vrije tijd in gaat zitten.
<laacque> toch jammer eigenlijk
<laacque> stel je zou 20 uur werken, wie weet, lukte het dan wel
<r0n__> Mogelijk dat het nu fout is gegaan, omdat ik tegelijk mijn huis aan het verbouwen/aanpassen ben voor mijn vrouw, nieuwe badkamer maken en zo ........
<r0n__> Dat moet zonder hulp, dus ik doe alles zelf en in mijn uppie.
<laacque> ja joh, je bent ook niet fris he, huhuh
<r0n__> Eigenlijk zijn we nu behoorlijk offtopic hier !
<laacque> waarom vraag je niet gewoon hulp
<r0n__> Aan wie ? de gemeente zegt gewoon dat ik dan maar een huurhuis moet nemen, dat is geen optie, veel te duur !
<laacque> zwarte mannetjes?
<laacque> is je verbouwing ivm je vrouw?
<r0n__> Een ander probleem "hier" is, dat je op zondag niets kan doen, de rust op zondag is hier in het dorp heilig.
<r0n__> Ja, een badkuip om in te douchen is gevaarlijk met 2 kunstheupen !
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie, kan jij morgen meedoen met vergaderen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie ben je er?
<UndiFineD> vergaderen ? alweer ?
<UndiFineD> :P
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong:  stond die vergadering gepand voor morgen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<Ronnie> vanaf hoelaat tot hoelaat?
<Ronnie> vroeg in de avond kan ik wel, maar heb 's avonds nog een andere vergadering
<Ronnie> maar die zal pas rond 20:30 ongeveer zijn
<DooitzedeJong> https://launchpad.net/justforlearning/+announcement/7521
<Ronnie> denk wel dat het gaat lukken
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+spec/brainstorm
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik denk dat punt 3 van de agenda voor morgen besproken moet worden vóór punt 1. Ik denk nl. dat het meeweegt bij de keuze voor een webapp of lernid-nl.
<DooitzedeJong> Oke
<commandoline> Ook is het belangrijk om een doelstelling te bespreken voor de lange termijn als we voor de webapp-mogelijkheid kiezen lijkt me, zodat we duidelijk hebben waar we met een dan nieuw project naartoe willen.
<DooitzedeJong> Wijzingen kan je zo doorvoeren
<commandoline> oja, ben je akkoord met bovenstaande veranderingen?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: akkoord? Dan voer ik het nl. door...
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> ok, doorgevoerd.
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hallohallo
<DooitzedeJong> We hadden het net over een nieuw project
<StefandeVries> Ik zie wel waar het over gaat ;)
<DooitzedeJong> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/just-for-learning/new/#new
<commandoline> oh, ook al een forumthread? Ik houdt het niet meer bij :P
<DooitzedeJong> We willen ook graag nieuwe mensen erbij betrekken of niet soms?
<StefandeVries> Ah, dus een meeting cq leerweg voor nieuwe 'docenten'?
<DooitzedeJong> ja zoiets
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ja, een forum thread is altijd handig.
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: weet niet of het iets voor mij is, maar ik kom graag kijken en misschien meedenken
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<r0n__> DooitzedeJong: pas de laatste 2 linken even aan, alleen de eerste staat goed op het forum.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben het aan het veranderen
<DooitzedeJong> Aangepast
<r0n__> ff checken
<StefandeVries> bij mij werkt het nu
<r0n__> Wel een beetje kort dag, dat red ik niet.
<DooitzedeJong> Het is ook nog maar een eerst meeting
<StefandeVries> Aanvankelijk het plan doorspreken denk ik, en dan mensen recruteren wellicht
<r0n__> Hier zit ik ook nog met een hoop vragen, maar al doende leren weer wat bij ....
<r0n__> ff een vraagje, gebruiken jullie Xchat, of zijn er meer eigenwijze mensen zoals ik, die Konversation gebruiken (onder Gnome) ?
<StefandeVries> XChat voor mij
<DooitzedeJong> Empathy
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> ow, hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, morgen meeting he?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> Waar staan de logs van vandaag
<leoquant> logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> vergadering gister staat op de wiki, met nverslag
<DooitzedeJong> zag ik
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik zijn geen technische dingen besproken hier vandaag
<leoquant> geen dev dingen
<DooitzedeJong> nee inderdaad
<leoquant> (geloof ik)
<DooitzedeJong> Wel wat andere dingen over JFL
<leoquant> dan heb ik dat gemist
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, wordt ubuntu-nl-meeting gelogd?
<leoquant> normaal moet dat in het topic genoems worden
<leoquant> d
<leoquant> anders vergader ik liever in dit kanaal
<StefandeVries> Of een betrouwbaar mwanzolid copy-paste na afloop de hele vergadering en plaatst het op de wiki :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, uiteraard
<StefandeVries> dan hoef je niet hier te vergaderen, bedoel ik maar te zeggen
<r0n__> ik krijg visite met een laptop probleem, ben ff weg
<DooitzedeJong> Anders ga ik wel even bezig met een eigen bot
<DooitzedeJong> Weet iemand van jullie waar Canonical gebruik van maakt voor bot?
<StefandeVries> nope, helaas
<DooitzedeJong> en jij commandoline?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: geen idee
<DooitzedeJong> Ik probeer wel een
<johanvd> supybot dacht ik
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<johanvd> http://ubottu.com/
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> Er wordt gewerkt aan een NL versie van die bot: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/bot
<DooitzedeJong> Het gaat mij puur om het loggen
<RawChid> Dat is echter een ander soort dan die meeting bot meetingology die gister is gebruikt
<RawChid> Loggen kan elke IRC client ook..
<RawChid> (behalve webchat denk ik)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil graag de command-line server van mij gebruiken
<leoquant> exalt welkom
<exalt> hey
<exalt> alles oke leoquant ?
 * exalt realiseerde zich even niet dat dit niet offtopic was
<leoquant> prima thx
<leoquant> exalt ben je van plan hier wat vaker te zijn?
<exalt> leoquant, ik ben hier wel regel matig, check de logs maar vanaf 2006 kan je kijken toen nog onder de naam amortvigil
<leoquant> geldt dat ook voor jou niekie? of is dat nog wat vroeg om te vragen?
<leoquant> exalt ik bedoel mwanzo
<exalt> ahhja daar zit ik nu :P ja hoor ik blijf hier wel ff hangen
<niekie> leoquant: Ik zal kijken. Ik ben de laatste tijd erg druk.
<exalt> maar voor wie is dit kanaal precies?
 * leoquant weet dat je op irc niet net komt kijken
<exalt> is het een kanaal voor wanneer ik met een project wil beginnen ?
<leoquant> niekie ok
<leoquant> ja idd via deze wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<leoquant> er zijn dev projecten/workshops/
<leoquant> die wiki maakt duidelijk waar we voor staan
<exalt> en stel ik kan wat programmeren en ik ben benieuwt waar ik het hardst nodig ben is dat ook iets voor hier ?
<leoquant>  en de +V status in dit kanaal geeft aan dat je ervaren bent en betrokken bent bij mwanzo
<leoquant> juiste plek exalt
<niekie> leoquant: ik kan sowieso beginners helpen met de meestgestelde vragen :)
 * exalt ookwel
<leoquant> er is vraag naar C++ progr via het project van hajour en UndiFineD
<leoquant> niekie ok
<exalt> leoquant, ohh interressant
<exalt> linkje ?
<leoquant> ze zijn bezig met speecchcontrol
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Bijdragen%20aan%20spraakherkenning
 * exalt is bang dat dat gelijk weer heel moeilijk is :D
<leoquant> kanaal ##SpeechControl
<hajour> :) we hebben ook leerlingen
<leoquant> ook via ibuntu-nl is aan progr talent te komen
<hajour> wel net bezig met admin meeting daar
<leoquant> exalt, hajour  heeft dit geinitieerd
<leoquant> opgezet
<exalt> hajour, ik heb nognooit met qt gewerkt
<exalt> maar ik wil wel eens kijken :D
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel
<leoquant> kijk zo werkt het hier
<leoquant> wil je met dooitze en ronnie aan de gang: https://launchpad.net/~jfl-maintainers
<leoquant> webapp achtige ontwikkeling
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<hajour> :) kan niet veel typen hier geef me een half uur/uur :P
<leoquant> ik stop met spam
<leoquant> lol hajour
<exalt> hajour, kan ik weten in welk kanaal de discussie is dan join ik ff
<leoquant> slaap ze mensen
<leoquant> tot morgen
<exalt> dag
<hajour> ben er weer
<exalt> heey hajour
<exalt> net nu ik wilde gaan slapen :D
<hajour> krijgen een meeting rond 21 jan.
<hajour> morgen kan ook hoor exalt
<exalt> tot morgen hajour
<hajour> rond 20:00/20:30 ben ik er weer
<hajour> pff alweer te laat
<hajour> ze gaan me bespreken voor  vol UBT membership net gehoord :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-11
<leoquant> hajour ik mag niet in devs: #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs
<leoquant> zelfs banned!
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Wat heb je uitgevroten leoquant
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> leoquant, ben je er?
<leoquant> RawChid, ik hoor je
<leoquant> ja gemeen he van hajour! ツ
<leoquant> banned without reason
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Ik ben nu de maandelijkse voortgang voor Mwanzo aan het typen
<leoquant> maar enfin ik zoek C ++ ers voorze
<leoquant> RawChid, o?
<RawChid> We hebben gisteren tijdens de ubuntu-nl meeting besloten om hier per team iemand voor verantwoordelijk te maken.
<RawChid> Zou jij dat willen zijn?
<leoquant> geweldig
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Dat is duidelijk.
<leoquant> ik zit tot over mijn oren
<leoquant> echt
<leoquant> ik weet de off. status van mwanzo niet eens
<RawChid> In principe is het eens per maand een paar zinnen typen
<leoquant> moet as zondag maar besproken worden
<RawChid> Wat is er as zondag?
<leoquant> RawChid, tuurlijk wil ik alles doen
<leoquant> het middelste en beide einden
<leoquant> van a tot z
<RawChid> Mja, zullen wij het anders samen doen
<leoquant> teammeting irl RawChid
<RawChid> OHja, dohhh :P
<RawChid> Ik wil best af en toe typen op de wiki. Alleen weet ik niet of ik alles van mwanzo wel bijhoud (en op de hoogte ben)
<leoquant> maar na een off. status
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je precies met off. status/
<leoquant> zal het tot taakverdeling moeten komen
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-team moet nog een def ja! geven
<leoquant> anders groeit het me boven de pet
<RawChid> Ik ben niet op de hoogte van alles leoquant
<RawChid> Waar moet ubuntu-nl-team ja op geven?
<leoquant> kijk ik ben nu bij elke meeting/workshop aanwezig
<leoquant> uh ja
<RawChid> En wie is het ubuntu-nl-team
<leoquant> geen idee
<leoquant> das nu nog vaag
<RawChid> jep
<leoquant> vandaar onder andere de effort van sense
<RawChid> En wat gaat er veranderen als we een def. ja krijgen?
<leoquant> dan gaan we afspraken maken.
<leoquant> wie doet wat
<leoquant> dan gaan we afwegen wat het belang en de "zwaarte" is van mwanzo
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> hoe we binnen ubuntu-nl invlechten
<RawChid> Ik heb geen haast hoor. Maar ik zou niet weten waarom we moeten wachten daarmee...
<leoquant> welk "gezag" ze krijgt of niet
<RawChid> Ah
<leoquant> nuh, we gaan door
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> zonder pretenties, open en recht door
<RawChid> Ik kan helaas zaterdag niet echt bij de workshpo zijn
<RawChid> Maar lees de log wel ofzo
<leoquant> ik moet wel....
<leoquant> 25 man....
<leoquant> in goede banen leiden
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Ja, straks wil je gewoon per workshop mensen vanuit mwanzo erbij hebben. Niet perse elke keer dezelfde
<RawChid> Toch
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ze zitten hier dus vragen te stellen, in dit kanaal
<leoquant> com. line heeft het rijk alleen
<leoquant> volle klas dat wel, maar daar heerst rust
<leoquant> maar vanuit dit kanaal komen er vragen aan com. line
<RawChid> Jep, ik ken het idee
<leoquant> dat mogen er nietveel zijn ineens
<leoquant> etc
<RawChid> En jij gaat de vragen verzamelen/filteren?
<leoquant> com.line moet afgeschermd worden
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Jij bent de proxy van de leider.
<leoquant> heen en weer flitsen
<RawChid> Als de mensen te snel gaan moet je ze gewoon negeren
<leoquant> o, er komt wel een inleidende praatje van me...:)
<leoquant> met regels
<RawChid> Ohja
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Check
<leoquant> en zorgen dat de tijd in de gaten wordt gehouden
<leoquant> 60 min.=60 min.
<leoquant> de log maken van com-lines verhaal
<leoquant> publiceren
<leoquant> laten checken door com.-line
<leoquant> pff
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110110/VoortgangTeams#Mwanzo
<RawChid> Als je nog iets toe te voegen hebt, gaat uwe gang
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> lees ff
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> uiteindelijk wordt com-lines workship een wiki
<leoquant> ook dat nog...
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> ha! ik ga wat anders doen
<leoquant> dag!
<RawChid> later
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is ingesteld door leoquant op Sun Jan  2 20:48:18 2011
<hajour> hai all
<StefandeVries> haai
<hajour> ben hier voor een uur nu.daarna kom ik om 20:00 weer i.v.m. de kids
<StefandeVries> oké
<hajour> lol haai doet me meteen aan het programma orca denken.wat een ellende dat programma orca
<StefandeVries> nooit gebruikt. mijn ogen werken nog prima :)
<hajour> veel echo en laat pc automatisch  helemaal uitloggen .total meltdown zogezegd
<hajour> ik weet niet o het laatste ondertussen al is opgelost
<StefandeVries> wat dat betreft kan Linux nog een grote stap maken
<hajour> 0=of
<hajour> ben er mee bezig met die grote stap :P met het team
<StefandeVries> ah, mooi :)
<hajour> tot later(boodschappen doen)
<SeySayux> teammeeting is één woord.
<commandoline> SeySayux: waar staat dat fout?
<SeySayux> commandoline: in het topic
<SeySayux> hajour, UndiFineD: een van jullie hier? (met betrekking tot het speechcontrol project)
<UndiFineD> ik hier
<UndiFineD> SeySayux:
<UndiFineD> ?
<SeySayux> UndiFineD: ik ben gevraagd door leoquant of ik mee wil helpen
<UndiFineD> ok
<SeySayux> ik zou graag wat meer weten vb, wat het het project doet, wie allemaal meewerkt, welke toolkits/bibliotheken gebruikt worden etc
<UndiFineD> de meeste info vindt je al op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<UndiFineD> en https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrolteam
<UndiFineD> voor toelating is het nodig dat de CoC is getekend en voor het ontwikkel kanaal is authorisatie met nickserv nodig
<UndiFineD> we willen een geweldig stap vooruit maken voor toegankelijkheid van ubuntu
<SeySayux> CoC is getekend en ik heb m'n nick geregisterd
<UndiFineD> en omdat hier competitie is, moet het project enigzins beschermd worden
<SeySayux> ? Is het niet opensource?
<SeySayux> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi SeySayux
<SeySayux> leoquant: ik heb je PM gelezen
<leoquant> en?
<SeySayux> kan ik ergens al code of een roadmap zien?
<leoquant> ja dat kan SeySayux
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel
<leoquant> bij related projects
<leoquant> verder zoekt het team .deb packagers
<leoquant> kun jij die code inzien?
<SeySayux> Ik geloof dat je "SpeechControl Daemon" bedoelt?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> en openmary
<UndiFineD> SeySayux: sorry, ik was even ook nog iemand anders aan het helpen
<SeySayux> van speechcontrol zie ik hier niets, van openmary 3 bestanden
<SeySayux> UndiFineD: np
<UndiFineD> SeySayux: ja het is juist open source
<leoquant> bij #ubuntu-speechcontrol zitten de devs SeySayux  en UndiFineD en hajour zijn leading
<UndiFineD> we leggen de links tussen input en output
<UndiFineD> maar de competite wil graag weten wat we doen
<leoquant> brb
<SeySayux> Hmm, is dit dan een GUI, een library? Ergens use cases of zo?
<UndiFineD> openmary is geschreven in java, dat is niet echt vlot, dus werkt men aan een c++ port
<UndiFineD> het is alles tegelijk :)
<UndiFineD> in principe werkt men aan cli apps, met een gui mogelijkheid
<SeySayux> ok, dus voor zover ik het begrijp, moet dit een eenvoudige API worden die alles wat er momenteel van TTS en STT is combineert
<UndiFineD> nou eenvoudig is relatief
<UndiFineD> we hebben het namelijk ook over AI
<SeySayux> het lijkt me toch niet een doel om alles zo ingewikkeld mogelijk te maken?
<UndiFineD> slim weten wat men wil en daarvoor een slimme uitvoer
<SeySayux> ik vind het momenteel nog allemaal een beetje abstract en niet goed/grondig uitgewerkt, sorry...
<SeySayux> grootse plannen, maar niet zo direct een overzicht over wat het nu allemaal moet doen en wat er allemaal een deel van moet uitmaken
<UndiFineD> het project bestaat ook nog niet lang, maar als je de wiki goed bekeken hebt is het vrij duidelijk
<SeySayux> "To make the impossible possible.  SpeechControl is an application that is to be designed to eventually be integrated into any Ubuntu distro (and possibly into any Linux system). It is to incorporate another means of input for the end-user who may be one of a disability or medical ailment. Thus, SpeechControl is to be a powerful accessibility component for Linux systems. " -- nogal vaag, niet?
<SeySayux> "Keep effort to a minimum, re-use existing technology Solve potential issues Build an Accessible application to preform tasks by speech (or normal input) Have the results returned to the user (with information overload protection). " -- idem
<SeySayux> "Long term: startrek like communications, dictate a document etc. " -- idem
<UndiFineD> Command - Execute - Return results
<UndiFineD> zo simpel is het, maar dan voor meerdere vormen van "handicaps"
<SeySayux> ik veronderstel toch dat het allemaal hier gaat over TTS en STT.
<UndiFineD> nou het gaat ook over braille, touch, leesbaarheid, en zo nog een aantal
<UndiFineD> inprincipe zijn de hoofd componenten er al
<UndiFineD> Simon Listens en speech dispatcher
<UndiFineD> nu het stuk ertussen nog
<UndiFineD> openmary bied TTS stemmen van een verstaanbare kwaliteit
<UndiFineD> dus dat is iets waar nu aan gewerkt word
<SeySayux> Tekst wordt gesproken -> Gesproken tekst wordt herkend -> herkende frase wordt opgezocht in hashtabel -> hashtabel heeft callbacks ("Execute") -> Callback retourneert string -> String wordt gesproken. Zoiets?
<UndiFineD> zoiets
<SeySayux> maar je bent nu eerst bezig met OpenMary naar C++ te porten.
<UndiFineD> het is 1 van de onderdelen waar aan gewerkt word
<SeySayux> Okee, ik geloof dat ik doorheb wat je wilt
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> het is voornamelijk hajour haar visie die dit op poten heeft gezet
<SeySayux> Je wilt iets waar er eerst een string komt als input (van gelijk welke bron vb typen, stt, ...), het "commando", dan via een callback de juiste functie met die input aangeroepen wordt, en dan die functie een string retourneert die op configureerbare manier wordt uitgevoerd (laten zien, tts, braillescherm, ...), juist?
<UndiFineD> ja, en het moet redelijk slim zijn, omdat spraakherkenning nog niet geweldig is
<UndiFineD> "open seamonkey" kan verstaan worden als 'open c monkey'
<UndiFineD> dit is slecht een voorbeeld
<SeySayux> okee, dat kunnen we onder de stt-plugin steken
<UndiFineD> "how many users in this channel?" moet geven 17
<SeySayux> exports...
<exalt> UndiFineD, waarom python over zetten naar c?
<exalt> python en c kunnen toch samen werken ?
<UndiFineD> jazeker exalt
<SeySayux> java en c ook, maar ik denk dat het een kwestie van snelheid is
<UndiFineD> maar openmary bestaat momenteel uit een volledig eigen webserver
<SeySayux> welke bibliotheek gebruik je voor het beheer van modules/plugins en het lezen van configuratiebestanden?
<exalt> UndiFineD, vandaar Curl
<UndiFineD> en zo erg hoeft het niet te zijn als we het hebben over speech dispatcher
<exalt> ik dacht al... waar dat voor nodig zou zijn
<UndiFineD> :)
<exalt> UndiFineD, dus de hash waar SeySayux het over heeft wordt via Curl aan de server gevoed ?
<SeySayux> exalt: euh nee, de hashtabel is voor het zoeken van de juiste callback
<UndiFineD> eerst tijdelijk wel,
<UndiFineD> later zal het iets optimaler moeten gaan
<exalt> SeySayux, heb je de code wel gezien ?
<SeySayux> exalt: ja
<exalt> ok.
<SeySayux> afaik moet gewoon de te spreken string naar de server gestuurd worden (met curl) ?
<UndiFineD> oh ik dacht even dat je de uitvoer bedoelde
<SeySayux> de hashtabel is voor het zoeken van de callback die een string retourneert -- euh, weet je iets van functioneel programmeren of bestaat dat niet in python?
<SeySayux> Blijkbaar toch wel...
 * exalt zou het niet prettig vinden dat alle communicatie die ik op m'n pc heb als text string het internet over gaat
<UndiFineD> nee dat is ook zeker niet de bedoeling exalt
<exalt> ok
<exalt> ben ik er weer ?>
<SeySayux> exalt: voor zover ik begrijp draait de server lokaal
<exalt> UndiFineD, ik ben nog maar een noob met c/c++ heb enkel nog hardware geprogrammeerd maar das wel iets wat ik erg interessant vind om te leren. ik zou graag met iemand die het kan de QT GUI willen maken
<exalt> dank leoquant
<leoquant> UndiFineD, is het een idee om SeySayux kennis te laten maken de andere devs als SeySayux  dat wil?
<SeySayux> ik zou wel willen meehelpen, maar momenteel heb ik het vrij druk met school en al mijn vrije tijd gaat naar libsylph... misschien dat ik later nog eens kom kijken, als er al wat meer beslist en uitgewerkt is?
<UndiFineD> ja hoor, we zitten momenteel nog in ##speechcontrol  , maar zijn onderweg te verhuizen naar #ubuntu-speechcontrol en #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs
<exalt> dit is mn laatste arduino programma: http://codepad.org/PnEIUoTQ
 * UndiFineD zet nu zn vingers in het gehakt
<leoquant> SeySayux, al het werk is vrijwilligerswerk, je bent niets verplicht en het moet leuk blijven voor beide partijen
<SeySayux> leoquant: uiteraard, maar ik denk niet dat ik veel tijd ga hebben om serieus iets te doen
<leoquant> SeySayux, duidelijk
<leoquant> ik dacht direct aan je wat dit project betreft
<SeySayux> het lijkt me wel handig dat als libsylph in een verder stadium zit, dat we (ik?) het integreren, aangezien het heel goed is met dingen zoals configureerbare plugins en callbacks en alles wat jullie willen doen
<SeySayux> maar ik heb nog werk van wiskunde tegen morgen ;)
<leoquant> SeySayux, je zou ook in het team kunnen gaan, en je taken later uitbouwen, dan maak je kennis met de personen en de voortgang van het project
<leoquant> maar dat moet UndiFineD en hajour met je bespreken
<leoquant> en jij moet daar het nut van inzien
<SeySayux> leoquant: spreek me over een maand opnieuw, anders? ik zit in een vrij... rare... periode met school (chrysostomos, buitenlandse reis, en toch geven ze maar grote taken op zoals een kaart van belgie volstippelen met kleurpotlood)
<leoquant> anders stroom je later in
<leoquant> oki
<SeySayux> en zoals ik al eerder zei, ik ga nu aan m'n wiskundehuiswerk werken... 'k moet een stel riemansommen berekenen.
<leoquant> succes!
<leoquant> en je bent welkom hier
<UndiFineD> :)
<exalt> die jongen heeft t zo zwaar :D
<leoquant> nou ja...schoolwerk is belangrijk!
<exalt> rieman , dat zijn toch intergralen enzo ?
<SeySayux> yup
<exalt> ahh, eitje :P
<exalt> leoquant, ik weet t
<SeySayux> ja, integralen zijn makkelijk... tenzij dat je geen integralen mag gebruiken en zelf 256 waarden moet berekenen
<exalt> leoquant, mijn schooldag vandaag was onbegrijpelijk raar
<leoquant> waar tover ik nu weer een C, C++ genie vandaan?...puzzled mode
<exalt> leoquant, waar is de genie voor nodig ?
<SeySayux> leoquant: ##c++ -- zeg dat je SeySayux al gevraagd hebt (lol)
<leoquant> bruggen bouwen exalt
<leoquant> :P
<exalt> leoquant, bruggen tussen de library en het programma ?
<leoquant> om strings overheen te laten lopen
<leoquant> hee asfyxia
<SeySayux> serieus, als je zegt dat ik de beste c++-programmeur was die je kon vinden, ik denk dat je daar snel reactie krijgt
<leoquant> gaat zo rejoinen
<leoquant> let op
<leoquant> zie je
<exalt> leoquant, hoe dacht je zelf het op te lossen ?
<exalt> via een database ?
<asfyxia> Hallo allemaal ;-)
<leoquant> ik los niets op
<exalt> hey hey
<leoquant> ik ben gekke dinges niet
<exalt> leoquant, ik ben benieuwt naar de ideen van andere :D
<leoquant> ik zit met mwanzo, ben er druk zat mee
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> ga eten trouwens
<leoquant> tot straks
<asfyxia> Smalkeleijk
<asfyxia> -l
<leoquant> ツ
<exalt> dag
<exalt> UndiFineD, hoe was jij vanplan die brug te bouwen ?
<SeySayux> we nemen een tunnel! ;)
<exalt> SeySayux, naar een lokale server ?
<StefandeVries> hallo DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmiddag
<Ronnie> goede middag (nog net) DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> over 8 minuten niet meer
<Ronnie> meetign over een half uur?
<DooitzedeJong> nope
<exalt> nog speech controll programeurs aanwezig ?
<DooitzedeJong> 19:00
<Ronnie> ah 19:00 :D
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: hajour, leoquant ^
<SeySayux> exalt: dat is belgische humor (zoek maar even op: lange wapper)
<UndiFineD> ........
<UndiFineD> ik was even bezig met voedsel bereiding
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<UndiFineD> we moeten zo nog eten
<UndiFineD> over een half uur schat ik
<UndiFineD> zelfgeknede frikandellen
<StefandeVries> red je de vergadering dan wel, UndiFineD?
<SeySayux> voedselbereiding is één woord...
<UndiFineD> ik zit niet op school
<UndiFineD> vergadertijd kon wel eens te vroeg zijn
<SeySayux> ik ben nu eenmaal allergisch voor dt-fouten en spatiegebruikfouten
<StefandeVries> 19:30 of 20:00 was wellicht beter geweest
<StefandeVries> Dan neem je een anti-allergiemedicijn
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: waar (welke channel) vergaderen jullie?
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<DooitzedeJong> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: oh, jullie beiden vergaderen ook mee oven just-for-learning?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ben hier gewoon als toeschouwer met wellicht nuttige toevoegingen. ;)
<Ronnie> ik dacht namelijk dat jullie het over speechcontrol hadden
<UndiFineD> ik heb liever vergaderingen vanaf 21.00
<UndiFineD> ik heb kids
<StefandeVries> Niet voor jou, maar men kan natuurlijk niet met iedereen rekening houden
<StefandeVries> Alle meetings worden goed gelogd en genotuleerd
<Ronnie> ik meestal ook, maar vandaag heb ik dubbele vergadering, dus komt het wel goed uit dat deze eerder is
<Ronnie> kan zijn als de vergadering lang duurt, dat ik niet meer aanwezig ben
<StefandeVries> Maar [i]for the time being[/i] hebben we je er graag bij, Ronnie
<StefandeVries> 'k Ben benieuwd of er vraag is naar een onderwijzerscursus
<hajour> sorry maar we moeten echt eten nu
<hajour> dus stemmen zal zonder UndiFineD  en mij moeten even
<hajour> leoquant, ^
<leoquant> ツ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-12
<leoquant>  BotServ HELP
<leoquant> Ronnie, goede morgen
<Ronnie> hey leoquant
<leoquant> "we" moeten feitelijk een wiki maken voor just for learning
<leoquant> logs, voortgang, ideeen
<Ronnie> ik kreeg vannacht ineens een paar ideeen voor jfl
<leoquant> hee!
<leoquant> vertel
<Ronnie> IDEE: we gaan een portaal maken, met daarin een rooster van workshops die gegeven gaan worden en informatie daarover (wie, vanuit welk team, tags, tijden, deel van grotere workshop, taal etc). Daar kun je weer overal doorklikken om gelijksoortige lessen te vinden. RSS feeds en ICAL per team, grotere workshop, tag etc......
<RawChid> Kiek em goan
<leoquant> inderdaad
<leoquant> organisatie, geen nieuwe software nodig??
<Ronnie> het chatsysteem heb ik ook al wat gedetailleerde ideeen over: ik hanteer nog steeds zoals classroom 2 kanalen (nu XMMP). er komen commando's om vragen te stellen en een commando om vragen te beantwoorden / niet te beantwoorden. De vragen + antwoorden worden na de workshop gewoon bewaard en kunnen later gemakkelijk weer doorzocht worden. Ook moet op de overzichtspagina een overzicht komen van gebruikt materiaal en links....
<Ronnie> dit zodat de lessen ook als je ze gemist hebt, gemakkelijk terug te lezen zijn
<leoquant> juist xmpp en logging==>vastleggen==>wiki/branch
<Ronnie> geen wiki of branch, eigen DB
<leoquant> geen dubbele dingen doen
<leoquant> klinkt goed
<Ronnie> wiki's kunnen soms erg leuk zijn, maar zijn een hell om bij te houden, lastig om een goede tabel te maken, lastige om een overzicht te maken
<RawChid> Het grootste voordeel van wiki is imho dat je samen aan dingen kunt werken.
<leoquant> klopt, maar het is handig om dingen/processen centraal te houden in de ontw. fase
<Ronnie> leerlingen hebben een aantal opties (knoppen/commando's), bijvoorbeeld "het gaat me te snel" , "ik snap er helemaal niets meer van" etc
<leoquant> Q= question S=pauze etc
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld
<leoquant> P= probleem
<UndiFineD> nee K(offie) is pauze
<leoquant> Ronnie, maar snap je mijn puntje? overzicht houden van alle ideeen in dit stadium
<RawChid> Hehe
<Ronnie> ja, dat wel. daar kunnen we gerust een wiki voorgebruiken
<leoquant> vergaderingen samenvatten etc
<RawChid> leoquant bedoelt dat je nu alles wilt bijhouden in een wiki (het project zelf)
<RawChid> ?
<Ronnie> is er al een samenvatting van de vergadering van gisteren
<leoquant> verder vind ik je idee GROOTS
 * UndiFineD kan blij vermelden dat Ik en hajour vannacht UBT member geworden zijn
<leoquant> Ronnie, Dooitze zou dat doen, wat, wanneer, en vooral waar. geen idee
<Ronnie> UndiFineD, hajour: Gefeliciteerd !! (Y)
<RawChid> Ik zag wel nieuwe blueprints op LP
<RawChid> congratz UndiFineD & hajour
<leoquant> congrats UndiFineD en hajour
<UndiFineD> :D
<RawChid> En nu? Ben je officieel beginner? Of juist mentor ofzo
<leoquant> das soms wat onduidelijk RawChid ...:P
<UndiFineD> officieel beginner :P
<RawChid> Hehe, okay
<UndiFineD> het mentorschap veranderd daar trouwens
<leoquant> maar een bekwame beginner
<leoquant> gelukkig
<leoquant> vond het een opoe kleinzoon neefje nichtje opzet
<leoquant> met veel starwars!
<UndiFineD> de mentors worden 'masters' en masters kunnen doorstromen naar 'mentor' mits ze kwalificeren
<leoquant> jediś knights enzo brrr
<leoquant> mooi klinkt goed
<leoquant> nog meer selectie....
<UndiFineD> dat betekent dat men aan kwalitetis verbetering gaat doen, en mogelijk in #ubuntu-classroom lessen gaat geven
<leoquant> Maar Ronnie  wat nu?
<UndiFineD> over verbeterd leiderschap
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik maar er een blueprint van, maar eenst even mijn main nakijken en de andere blueprints doorlezen
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> verder moet je noooit meer
<leoquant> 's nachts nadenken
<leoquant> maar gewoon lekker slapen
<leoquant> Ronnie, thx
<leoquant> weet je de ontwikkeling van uitgebreide webapp is ook feitelijk meer iets voor de intern. community
<leoquant> met alle toeters en bellen
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ben je al gevoiced binnen beginners?
 * leoquant gaat ff kijken
<leoquant> verdomd ja
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ik zie geen stemronde in de logs?
<UndiFineD> ja dat is veranderd
<UndiFineD> het word tegenwoordig prive door de council beslist
<leoquant> council?
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Structure
<leoquant> daar ben ik nu
<leoquant> ah ok
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmiddag
<leoquant> hoi
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe gaat het?
<leoquant> goed thx
<leoquant> ronnie heeft wat aan het project toegevoegd
<leoquant> <Ronnie> IDEE: we gaan een portaal maken, met daarin een rooster van workshops die gegeven gaan worden en informatie daarover (wie, vanuit welk team, tags, tijden, deel van grotere workshop, taal etc). Daar kun je weer overal doorklikken om gelijksoortige lessen te vinden. RSS feeds en ICAL per team, grotere workshop, tag etc......
<leoquant> <Ronnie> het chatsysteem heb ik ook al wat gedetailleerde ideeen over: ik hanteer nog steeds zoals classroom 2 kanalen (nu XMMP). er komen commando's om vragen te stellen en een commando om vragen te beantwoorden / niet te beantwoorden. De vragen + antwoorden worden na de workshop gewoon bewaard en kunnen later gemakkelijk weer doorzocht worden. Ook moet op de overzichtspagina een overzicht komen van gebruikt mat
<leoquant> eriaal en links....
<leoquant> <Ronnie> dit zodat de lessen ook als je ze gemist hebt, gemakkelijk terug te lezen zijn
<leoquant> verder staat het log op launchpad
<leoquant> van gister....
<DooitzedeJong> mooi om te horen
<DooitzedeJong> Waar staat de log?
<leoquant> launchpad
<DooitzedeJong> welke pagina?
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<leoquant> Announcements
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> Ronnie, : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+spec/portal
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Je bent al druk bezig geweest met het stellen van prioriteiten zag ik
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik heb tijdelijke prioriteiten neergezet omdat het dan wat meer overzicht geeft, maar zoals ik al zei, tijdelijk
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> gewoon de basisdingen eerst zeg maar...
<commandoline> en ik heb vanochtend ook nog bij sommige blueprints wat toegevoegd.
<commandoline> verder was op het forum een terechte reactie van Rachid (RawChid?) dat we misschien eerst maar eens een document moeten maken met de wat bredere doelen, hoewel dat volgens mij na de meeting van gisteren niet heel ingewikkeld is.
<DooitzedeJong> Wat versta jij onder bredere doelen
<RawChid> Dat ben ik ja commandoline
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: Misschien wat ongelukkig geformuleerd, maar ik doelde op de punten die RawChid op het forum noemt.
<commandoline> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/just-for-learning/msg690543/#msg690543 dus.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie en UndiFineD zijn jullie er
<UndiFineD> half
<DooitzedeJong> okje
<DooitzedeJong> Oke
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe zouden we dat het beste kunnen beschrijven
<DooitzedeJong> de punten die RawChid opnoemd
<commandoline> volgens mij hebben we die punten gisteren al redelijk besproken toch?
<commandoline> wat we willen bereiken is dat lijstje wat je hebt gemaakt
<UndiFineD> sorry daar ben ik momenteel te gaar voor, ik was gister nauwelijks aanwezig en ga na het eten naar bed
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> wat missen we bij de huidige manier van lesgeven: simpelere handelingen, dingen als tekst delen etc.
<commandoline> hangt sterk samen met de doelen
<UndiFineD> morgen moet ik voor het eerst sinds 10 maanden aan het werk
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> en wat er al is, bij mijn weten alleen Lernid. En ja, dat valt prima te gebruiken, hoewel het installeren voor sommigen mogelijk een barrière vormt. (maar met apt-link is dat ook nog te doen.)
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is onze doelgroep
<commandoline> Voorlopig vooral mensen die ubuntu-gerelateerde dingen willen leren lijkt me?
<commandoline> (de dingen besproken in #ubuntu-classroom en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas ?)
<commandoline> later zou het uit te breiden zijn tot online lessen in het algemeen, maar dat is nu nog wat te ambitieus denk ik.
<DooitzedeJong> Klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Lernid werkt wel in Lucid
<commandoline> maar dat is voorlopig niet relevant lijkt me.
<commandoline> lernid ombouwen kost altijd nog minder tijd dan een eigen webapp bouwen
<DooitzedeJong> Maarja, wat is beter
<commandoline> ik geloof zelf op de lange termijn het meest in een webapp, maar dat komt misschien ook omdat ik lernid nog nooit aan de praat heb gekregen :P
<commandoline> hoe zitten we momenteel eigenlijk qua ontwikkelaars?
<commandoline> (wie kan er een webapp maken en wie kan aan lernid sleutelen?)
<RawChid> Nog belangrijker, wie is er bereid er tijd in te steken ;)
<commandoline> Dat ook...
<RawChid> Ik kan wel programmeren, maar doe voorlopig geen toezeggingen.
<commandoline> OK, ook hierom kan het een goed idee zijn om eerst eens te focussen op lernid, dan hebben we wat ;)
<commandoline> Ik heb trouwens zonet lernid wel werkend gekregen in een VM met verse maverick erin.
<commandoline> en ik zie dat het werkt met 'events'
<commandoline> dus als we daar eentje aan toe kunnen voegen, hebben we volgens mij al een lernid werkend voor ubuntu-nl?
<commandoline> En hier staat uitgelegd hoe dat werkt:
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/LernidEvent
<commandoline> dus forken is niet eens nodig volgens mij...
<commandoline> zoiets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553267/
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: is dat inderdaad voldoende voorlopig? (m.a.w., kunnen we ons daarna al op een webapplicatie richten?)
 * commandoline gaat nu eerst eten, tot zo
<DooitzedeJong> UndiFined
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie
<Ronnie> pong
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb een vraag
<leoquant> gewoon stellen zo ik zeggen
<leoquant> u
<DooitzedeJong> Willen jullie je abonneren op de mailing lijst van jfl-developers https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie ?
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline?
<DooitzedeJong> UndiFined
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kunnen we daar verder communiceren
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: al gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> done
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<commandoline>  DooitzedeJong: ook al gedaan dacht ik, maar ik heb geen toegang tot lp.net credits nu
<DooitzedeJong> Zeggen jullie het straks tegen commandoline en UndiFined?
<DooitzedeJong> -commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> Bye Bye
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ze lezen dit later
<leoquant> bye
<exalt> hoe maak ik een COC key aan ?
<hajour> Gotiniens, weet jij dat ?^
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<hajour> kan jij exalt helpen daarmee?
<Gotiniens> exalt, start eens seahorse op
<Gotiniens> dit staat niet in het menu
<Gotiniens> maar kan via alt+f2 opgestart worden
<Gotiniens> ow wacht zit wel in het menu
<Gotiniens> system->preferences-> passwords and encryption keys
 * exalt heeft t al aan de praat :D
<exalt> sorry
<exalt> hij is nu een sleutel aan het aan maken
<Gotiniens> al helemaal?
<Gotiniens> roep maar even als je hulp nodig hebt
<exalt> ja
<exalt> duurt niet kort :p
<hajour> nee klopt duurt even
<exalt> primegen
<exalt> Gotiniens, hij wil mijn key niet accepteren
<exalt> kan ik mn key hier tonen of is die erg prive ?
<Gotiniens> toon maar niet
<Gotiniens> waar gaat het mis?
<exalt> heb t ding aan gemaakt
<exalt> die gpg --fingerprint
<exalt> k krijg een key tezien
<exalt> van 10 maal 4 karakters
<exalt> ik copy paste hem in launchpad
<Gotiniens> aha!
<Gotiniens> je moet hem eerst uploaden naar de keyserver
<exalt> aha!
<Gotiniens> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $GPGKEY
<Gotiniens> daarna kan het zijn dat je even moet wachten voordat launchpad hem oppikte
<Gotiniens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto <-- hier is meer info over PGP ook met gedeeltelijke uitleg over het sigen van de CoC
<Ronnie> exalt: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Seahorse
<Gotiniens> exalt, en is het gelukt?
<exalt> jap
<exalt> danke
<Gotiniens> wat is je launchpad account?
<exalt> evan sonnemans
<exalt> https://launchpad.net/~evan-exalt
<hajour> nu de coc code nog hehe
<niekie> Moet ik ook nog doen. :-)
<niekie> Ik had hem ooit al getekend.
<niekie> Maar nog niet met mijn nieuwe sleutel.
<hajour> Gotiniens, ik heb exalt  gekidnapped voor het speechcontrol team :P
<hajour> ik heb hulp daarbij gehad toen van UndiFineD  niekie
<niekie> :)
<hajour> mmm vraagje
<hajour> is deze site al vertaald ?http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<JanC> ik denk niet dat die momenteel makkelijk vertaald kan worden
<hajour> ok evengoed bedankt JanC :)
<JanC> hajour: dat wil niet zeggen dat het geen goed idee zou zijn natuurlijk om die site (deels) te vertalen
<JanC> vb. alles wat mensen nodig hebben om te starten
<hajour> het zou wel fijn zijn ja
<JanC> maar ik denk dat ze dan eerst hun sitebeheer moeten aanpassen
<JanC> je kan het altijd eens voorstellen  ☺
<hajour> hoe bedoel je met sitebeheer JanC ?
<JanC> ik weet niet precies hoe ze die pagina's beheren
<JanC> en als je vertalingen wil moet je een CMS hebben dat weet welke pagina's vertalingen van welke andere pagina zijn etc.
<JanC> en of er aanpassingen gebeurd zijn sinds de laatste vertaling, etc.
<hajour> a ok
<hajour> ik zal eens kijken wat ik kan doen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-13
<hajour> leoquant,  als het goed is kan je zodirect wel devs in
<leoquant> dank je hajour
<hajour> die prodego is het jacky nu allemaal aan het uitleggen
<leoquant> oh, we houden met de ontw. van een nieuwe lernid/webapp ook rekening met acess.
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> o mooi :0
<hajour> :)
<hajour> vergat shift
<leoquant> dat is een mooie toevoeging hajour, vind ik ook
<leoquant> maarrr we zijn aan het opstarten
<hajour> ok :)
<leoquant> ik ben erg blij met het initiatief van DOOITZE en anderen
<leoquant> het zal workshops veel toegankelijker maken, maar het kost tijd dat wel
<leoquant> moet van client wisselen
<hajour> dat soort dingen kost vaak tijd
<leoquant> ik he irsi van apparmor voorzien
<hajour> ok:)
<leoquant> test het nu
<Cugel2> Heren, ik wil me nog aanmelden voor de Pythoncursus, maar ik zie nergens op de webpagina een link. Wie voegt mijn naam aan het lijstje toe.
<RawChid> Er zijn hier ook dames hoor
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython#Inschrijven
<RawChid> Ik kan je wel ff toevoegen Cugel2
<RawChid> Je staat erbij
<Cugel2> Doe maar. Ik zie een keurige lijst maar nergens een opening om toe te voegen. Browserdingetje?
<Cugel2> Wordt gezellig druk zo te zien.
<RawChid> Ben je ingelogd? (rechtsboven)
<Cugel2> Yep.
<RawChid> Zo ja, dan heb je linksboven een linkje "Bewerken"
<Cugel2> Aaah.
<Cugel2> Weer wat geleerd. Okee bedankt in ieder geval.
<Cugel2> Ik ben weer weg.
<RawChid> mooi
<RawChid> Later
<leoquant> RawChid, hi
<leoquant> kan ik je 1 minuut lenen?
<RawChid> ah, ik zie het leoquant
<leoquant> thx nog
<RawChid> np
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<leoquant> hoe is het xchat?
<hannie> hi leoquant
<hannie> geweldig programma ;)
<hannie> hoe is het met jouw vertaalrechten?
<leoquant> beter, goed te horen hannie
<hannie> je hebt ze dus?
<leoquant> vertaalrechten? niets gehoord nog.
<hannie> volgens trijntje heeft hij jou advies gegeven
<leoquant> ja dat klopt hannie
<hannie> en lukt dat dan om het te wijzigen?
<leoquant> ik moet vertalen via launchpad met voor elk project aangpaste rechten
<leoquant> die ik kan krijgen van "leiders", mijn collega 's
<hannie> en ben je daar tevreden mee?
<leoquant> jahoor, het is omslachtig maar het was een goede tip
<hannie> ok, ik ga weer verder met vertalen.
<leoquant> succes!
<leoquant> en bedankt voor het navragen
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~lernid-devs  oude team moet uit die lijst. team doesn't exist.
<leoquant> Dutch Lernid Development....
<leoquant> commandoline, hoi.
<leoquant> wat ik niet wist is dat er een ubuntu-nl dev wiki reeds bestaat, met oude/lopende projecten: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Developers/DevelopersHome
<RawChid> ;)
<leoquant> misschien kunnen we daar loggen/ideeen neerzetten, tijdsplanning/etc neerzetten
<commandoline> oja, die is toch vooral bedoelt voor showen + vacatures?
<commandoline> of is de doelstelling breder?
<leoquant> ik hoop brder
<leoquant> e
<commandoline> dus dat zouden we dan kunnen gebruiken als wiki?
<leoquant> wat mij betreft wel
<commandoline> eigenlijk ben ik meer voorstander van mailinglists met resultaten op wiki/de blueprint-pagina.
<leoquant> best
<leoquant> logs ook via launchpad?
<RawChid> Die wiki is niet echt actief. Volgens mij  gestart in begin 2009, paar maand aan gewerkt en sindsdien amper bijgewerkt..
<leoquant> RawChid, de wiki is overleden idd
<leoquant> maar hij is er
<commandoline> leoquant: logs van de mailinglist? die houdt launchpad gewoon zelf bij.
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> http://lists.launchpad.net/openteachermaintainers voor een voorbeeld
<leoquant> nee ik bedoel vergaderlogs
<leoquant> meetinglogs
<commandoline> ok, nee, die zouden toch eerder op een wiki moeten
<leoquant> ik heb die nu ook op launchpad gezet
<commandoline> in een blueprint?
<leoquant> ik probeer nu Dutch Lernid Development als project te removen op launchpad
<leoquant> zucht
<commandoline> wil dat niet dan?
<leoquant> <leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~lernid-devs  oude team moet uit die lijst. team doesn't exist.
<leoquant> <leoquant> Dutch Lernid Development....
<commandoline> is Dooitze trouwens niet de enige die dat kan?
<commandoline> (dacht dat hij owner was?)
<leoquant> ik dacht wij allemaal
<leoquant> maar ik voel mij verantwoordelijk om launchpad schoon te houden en klachten op te vangen
<leoquant> dit is nietgoed
<commandoline> OK, maar als het niet lukt zou ik dooitze vragen.
<leoquant> zeker!
<commandoline> de rechtenstructuur op lp.net zit nl. nogal ingewikkeld in elkaar.
<commandoline> (had je gisteren trouwens mijn voordeel over een event voor lernid bouwen gekregen?)
<leoquant> klopt, we moeten de boel netjes op orde houden
<leoquant> commandoline,  nee?
<leoquant> via de mail?
<commandoline> nee, dat was op IRC.
<commandoline> het komt erop neer dat lernid niet aangepast hoeft te worden voor ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> dan kijk ik in de logs
<leoquant> o?
<commandoline> ok, gisteravond.
<commandoline> het enige wat moet gebeuren is een bestandje ergens hosten en een iCal agenda met sessies opzetten.
<leoquant> lernid doet het toch niet op alle versies van ubuntu?
<commandoline> geen idee, maar het is iig een begin, en het kost niet zo heel veel tijd.
<commandoline> webapp gaat sowieso langer duren
<leoquant> tot lucid is het actueel...
<leoquant> klopt commandoline
<commandoline> ik heb het gister ook draaiend gekregen op een *vers geinstalleerde* maverick
<commandoline> (in een VM)
<leoquant> als we lernid doen
<commandoline> ik ben voor beide ;)
<leoquant> via een ppa ofzo
<leoquant> en apr-url zou mooi zijn
<commandoline> dat is dus niet nodig.
<commandoline> je voert alleen een link in (iets als http://ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzo.lernid o.i.d.)
<leoquant> ben zo terug...
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> commandoline, als het zo makkelijk ga ik voor twee sporen
<leoquant> 1 lernid hacjen voor nl gebruik
<leoquant> 2 webapp voor de langere termijn
<commandoline> leoquant: dat was ik ook van plan
<commandoline> en lernid hoeft niet gehackt te worden, er komt geen broncode aan te pas.
<leoquant> dan zijn we het eens!
<leoquant> +1
<commandoline> we kunnen gewoon de originele lernid gebruiken, het enige wat we hoeven te maken is een paar bestanden en dat is een paar minuten werk als we alle gegevens hebben over de meetings.
<commandoline> & mooi :)
<commandoline> het is volgens mij zelfs mogelijk om de webapp dezelfde 'interface' te geven als lernid. Dat betekend dan dat ze tegelijk gebruikt kunnen worden tijdens dezelfde les.
<commandoline> dan kan de eindgebruiker zelf kiezen. (hoewel wij natuurlijk een advies kunnen geven)
<leoquant> waar halen gebruikers/beginners die aangpaste versie vandaan?
<commandoline> ze gebruiken gewoon de standaardversie van lernid (zoals te vinden in het softwarecentrum)
<leoquant> dat snap ik nog niet
<commandoline> bij het opstarten geven ze dan een linkje op, en dan wordt automatisch verbinding gemaakt.
<leoquant> heb je die aangepaste versie werkend gekregen?
<leoquant> voor .nl gebruik
<commandoline> leoquant: wacht even, is er een aangepaste versie?
<leoquant> en die bestanden zijn de /usr/bin fles
<leoquant> nee commandoline
<leoquant> lernid is al heel oud voor software 9 maanden biet bijgehouden
<leoquant> b=n
<leoquant> biet......
<commandoline> even voor de duidelijkheid:
<commandoline> ik wil: 1) lernid gebruiken op de korte termijn, dat kan door één documentatiepagina te maken van een half A4'tje zeg maar, en door 2 bestanden op een webserver te zetten die vrij makkelijk te maken zijn
<commandoline> 2) een webapplicatie maken voor de lange termijn, die evt. naast lernid te gebruiken is.
<leoquant> dat wil ik ook....
<leoquant> alleen
<leoquant> 1) moet voor beginners easy zijn....
<leoquant> wat bedoel je met half a4tje
<commandoline> volgens mij is die 'handleiding' waar ik het over heb makkelijker dan een custom pakket installeren.
<commandoline> het komt hierop neer:
<leoquant> wat moet de beginner doen?
<commandoline> 1) installeer lernid (evt. met apt-linkje erbij)
<commandoline> 2) start lernid
<leoquant> ah handleiding..ok
<commandoline> 3) (dit weet ik niet precies): vul bij 'event' in: http://ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzo.lernid
<commandoline> o.i.d.
<leoquant> snap het nu....
<leoquant> sorry
<commandoline> geen probleem :)
<leoquant> welke termijn gaan we dit lernid projectje doen?
<leoquant> binnen een week
<leoquant> ?
<exalt> leoquant, commandoline , dat 2 sporen idee vind ik geniaal misschien dat je de twee sporen ook op gegeven moment in elkaar over kan laten lopen
<leoquant> exalt dat bedoelt commandoline ook
<commandoline> exalt: als we de webapp compatible maken met lernid moet dat kunnen, en dat is volgens mij niet veel extra werk :)
<commandoline> leoquant: moet kunnen, het meeste werk zit in de sessies in een 'iCal'-formaat zetten.
<exalt> ik heb alleen de eerst 5 regels na mijn inloggen gelezen maar was er door geintrigeert
<leoquant> yeah commandoline , daar heb ik ook op zitten staren...brrr
<commandoline> (volgens mij kan google agenda naar dat formaat exporteren :))
<leoquant> iCal
<leoquant> ja klopt via een account
<leoquant> moet nu huishoudelijk....later! en thx
<commandoline> doei
<exalt> waaom Ical, wil je functionaliteit bieden aan macs ?
<JanC> iCal is standaard kalender-formaat
<commandoline> exalt: dat is een vereiste voor lernid
<exalt> ok
<JanC> heeft weinig met Macs te maken
<exalt> JanC, komt t niet van apple ?
<JanC> mogelijk mee door hen ontwikkeld ja, maar niet alleen door hen, lijkt me
<JanC> exalt: de eerste versie van de RFC is in 1998 geschreven door iemand van Lotus en iemand van Microsoft...
<JanC> en de nieuwere RFC van 2009 is geschreven door iemand van Oracle blijkbaar
<exalt> k
<hajour> exalt je kan nu worden invite om de dev room in te gaan
<exalt> nee
<hajour> uh nee?
<exalt> Kan niet binnengaan #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs (U bent verbannen).
<r0n__> Wanneer ik erop klik werkt het wel, een verkeerd IP adres misschien?
<RawChid> exalt, ik kan er ook in
<exalt> RawChid, miss moet je me ff unbannen
<RawChid> ik? Ik zit er net 1 minuut :P
<exalt> hajour, je mag me wel inviten
<exalt> nee was voordat ik er nog niet inkon
<hajour> a ok
<RawChid> Ik denk dat hajour ff moet vragen
<RawChid> Of je unbanned kan worden
<RawChid> DragonEyes is op
<hajour> al mee bezig
<RawChid> ow lol
<exalt>  Kan niet binnengaan #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs (U bent verbannen).
<RawChid> ik zie dat ik niet in -devs zit
<RawChid> maar in de gewone
<exalt> hajour,  Kan niet binnengaan #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs (U bent verbannen).
<RawChid> 21:08:06 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs (You must be invited)
<exalt> ik moet eerst onband worden
<RawChid> (misschien moet je auto-join on invite aanzetten?)
<hajour> exalt heeft invite gekregen
<exalt> hajour, ik ben nogsteeds verbannen
<exalt> miss moet ik eerst unbant worden
<exalt> vervolgends uitgenodigd
<hajour> mee bezig heb het gemeld
<hajour> ook van RawChid
<RawChid> Oh, ik hoef er niet in hoor.
<RawChid> Ik probeerde een beetje mee voor exalt
<hajour> o
<leoquant> hajour?
<leoquant> het staat nog niet helemaal goed in dev
<leoquant> het staat hier (ook) op autojoin, maar ik kom er na een invite pas in
<leoquant> (ook ik was verbannen)
<leoquant> daar zit iets niet goed
<hajour> vraag maar aan UndiFineD  ik zit niet in de channel
<leoquant> ok, ik zal het aan hem of philw vragen morgen, en ook voor exalt
<leoquant> of heb je haast exalt?
<exalt> leoquant, ik zit erin
<exalt> jij niet?
<leoquant> nee, ik wou net afsluiten
<leoquant> ik kom er in hoor, maar na een invite nop
<exalt> nop ?
<exalt> lees je niets met verbannenheid ?
<leoquant> nee dat stond er ooit, raar was dat
<leoquant> morgen weer een dag nietwaar....ik groet u allen!
<exalt> dag dag
<exalt> anyone around ?
<exalt> ik maak een sshkey voor speechcontroll aan
<exalt> hoe  weet ik welke computernaam ik moet invoeren
<hajour> ik zou het niet weten maar ze hhebben de vlag eraf gehaald exalt
<exalt> ik las het
<hajour> dus je zou nu gewoon naar binnen kunnen moeten gaan
<exalt> hajour, ben je nog boos op hun ?
<exalt> weet iemand hoe ik een connectie kan maken met de files in de launchpad branch ? via bzr ?
<hajour> eerder heel  erg verdrietig
<hajour> en ik had het al uitgepraat met rainct
<hajour> o is dat die bleuprint gedoe exalt ?
<exalt> das al gelukt :D
<hajour> a ok mooi
<hajour> want dat wilde ook niet meteen bij mij namelijk
<hajour> hehe
<hajour> heb geluid uit
<exalt> :)
<hajour> net gepraat met phillw blijkbaar willen ze dat ik blijf.nou ik ga er geen strijd om maken iedergeval.ik vind mijn gezondheid belangrijker
<exalt> iemand een idee of bzr poorten gebruikt ?
<exalt> maw moet ik poorten opgen gooien voor launchpad ?
<RawChid> Voor zover ik weet niet exalt
<RawChid> Of heb je poorten naar buiten toe geblokkeerd?
<exalt> hmm exalt@exalt:~/bin/openmary/src$ bzr branch lp:python-openmary srcPermission denied (publickey).
<exalt> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-14
<RawChid> Heb je wel de juiste SSH key in LP ingesteld?
 * RawChid gaat er vandoor
<RawChid> Suc7
<exalt> RawChid,  ssh-gen -t rsa
<exalt> dag dag
<hajour> hai asfyxia
<exalt> hey nog iemand bzr kennis
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/LYgzCpR9
<hajour> o autojoin natuurlijk
<hajour> jawel net voorlopige oplossing gevonden voor probleem dus
<hajour> dacht dat je ging slapen :P
<hajour> ik heb echt geen idee.hoe dat moet exalt
<exalt> moet ook idd
<exalt> maar t lukt niet :p
<hajour> jacky gaat je proberen te helpen nu:0
<hajour> :)
<hajour> vergeet telkens  shift
<exalt> hah Jacky weet t ook niet en bzr ook niet
<exalt> t lijk dat de server me accepteerd en dan een agent weer niet
<hajour> o bah wat vervelend voor je
<exalt> nu lukt t allemaal :)
<exalt> nu ga ik dus ook zo slapen :)
<hajour> gelukkig
<hajour> ik ben even aan het praten in een andere channel geen problemen om even gedachte op iets anders te zetten
<hajour> welterusten exalt:0
<hajour> :)
<hajour> weer die shift grr
<exalt> truste
 * hajour good night all
<leoquant> heeft iemand al eens iets op de fridge gezet?
<leoquant> via: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<leoquant> Under Add Guests, invite j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io@group.calendar.google.com. hier gaat het fout bij mij, iemand?
<leoquant> hee Ronnie ...reapproval.....
<leoquant> jij was er ook bij, veel van de ubuntu-nl loco, en nu dit
 * hajour is having diner now
<hajour> hai all
<leoquant> hallo hajour
<hajour> sorry dat ik even wat mnder hier was.ik moest iets oplossen in het team eerst
<leoquant> nou ik zit ook op pauze
<hajour> net maar even een filmpje gekeken met me jongste 2
<leoquant> ach....:)
<hajour> was wel leuk :)
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<leoquant> ff relax
<hajour> jazeker
<leoquant> nog meegekregen over ubuntu-nl?
<hajour> 3 zieke kids hier thuis
<leoquant> de reapproval?
<hajour> in mail?
<leoquant> nuh forum
<hajour> ff kijken
<leoquant> "we" zijn nog niet door de reapproval...
<leoquant> soi
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-nederland-niet-door-de-herkeuring-nog-een-kans-na-vergadering-16-januari/
<leoquant> nou dan maar na 16 jan.
<leoquant> en beterschap met de kids!
<leoquant> veul belangrijker
<leoquant> latersz
<UndiFineD> is er dan ook een pagina die moet worden bijgewerkt ?
<UndiFineD> gezien de vragen van vorige keer waar amper antworrd op was
<exalt> UndiFineD, waarom zijn we niet door de herkeuring ?
<exalt> dat waren we toch al gegaan ?
<UndiFineD> nee, er was een meeting over op 21 dec
<UndiFineD> maar geen beslising genomen
<UndiFineD> zondag dus weer
<UndiFineD> maar moet daarvoor nog iets gebeuren is mijn vraag
<exalt> UndiFineD, leo PM'de mij eerder vanavond iets met een kalender
<exalt> is dat al gebeurt ?
<UndiFineD> geen idee
<UndiFineD> ik weet ook niet hoe dat moet trouwens
 * exalt ook niet
<exalt> vind het overgens ook niet heel duidelijk wat hij vraagt
<exalt> hij wil volgends mij alle data van de workshops op een google calender op gmail ofzo zodat je ze in de fridge kan pushen ?
<exalt> UndiFineD, ping
<UndiFineD> pong
<UndiFineD> hmm, ik weet niet of dat ook echt nut heeft, door je workshops op frigde te plasten is het wel zichtbaar, maar kan ook als spam gezien worden
<UndiFineD> gewoon verwijzen naar een page met workshopdata is genoeg voor hun, dat je laat zien wat er op de planning staat
<Gotiniens> de fridge is bedoelt om te spammen toch?
<exalt> de workshop van comandolijn staat er igg in
<Ronnie> exalt: waarom fridge ipv kalendar?
<exalt> Ronnie, al sla je me dood
<Ronnie> nee, liever niet ;)
<Ronnie> ach, de workshops staan ook allemaal op loco, dus komen ze binnenkort ook in mijn agenda (als de gefixte bug op de loco server wordt gezet)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-15
<leoquant> exalt sorry van de pm gister
<exalt> leoquant, niet erg, is het nu gebeurt ?
<leoquant> nee ik ben 3 uur bezig geweest echt
<leoquant> bleek er een fridge locoversie te bestaan....:(
<leoquant> moment
<exalt> ahh oke
<exalt> geluk dat ik dan maar niet heb aangeprutst, anders had ik ze allemaal in de fridge geknalt
<exalt> wanneer elk land al hun zooi in de fridge dumpt word t wel erg on overzichtelijk
<exalt> :P
<leoquant> : http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/loco/
<exalt> we kunnen ook de ubuntu.com defacen met een uitnodeging python :P
<leoquant> dat lijkt mij de juiste plek
<exalt> hahah jazeker !?
<leoquant> exalt soms is ubuntu erg onduidelijk
<exalt> ja :)
<leoquant> maar zelf in die loco fridge kon ik niet pushen
<leoquant> vreselijk idioot voel ik me
<exalt> heh... nou die fridge is zo leeg ik denk niet dat je de enige bent
<leoquant> heeft haar eigen wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/LoCoCalendar
<leoquant> lol
<exalt> p.s. commando line staat wel in de normale fridge
<exalt> ...
<leoquant> =work in progress staat er...haha
<leoquant> linkje?
<exalt> hij is er al uit
<exalt> gister stond het er volgends mij ...
<leoquant> nee volgens mij niet
<leoquant> wat een gedoe
<exalt> waarom geven we de tuts niet in ubuntu-classroom ?
<exalt> dan kan je de class-room calender gebruiken
<leoquant> engelstalig he....
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> maar we proberen het via lernid toch
<leoquant> vandaag niet! trouwens
<leoquant> voorlopig even zo
<leoquant> engelstalig is juist een barriere voor velen
<exalt> ja klopt wat je ook kan doen 1 een class voor nederlands en vervolgends een nl tut :D
<leoquant> nu is in mwanzo-klas de tut en hier spaarzame vragen naar com.
<leoquant> volle bak trouwens
<leoquant> je mag meehelpen de vragen te copy-pasten naar commandoline in klas...:P
<leoquant> hee commandoline
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> over vanavond
<leoquant> zeer veel leden
<leoquant> kans op heel veel vragen
<commandoline> klopt...
<leoquant> kans op "verstoring" van je verhaal
<leoquant> we kunnen om de 10 min. vragen toestaan
<leoquant> bijv.
<commandoline> ja, dat lijkt me idd het proberen waard
<leoquant> na 1 regel tekst van jouw kant direct een vraag is funest
<commandoline> ok, ik ben akkoord. Hoe is het eigenlijk geregeld vanavond qua channels?
<leoquant> voor het geheel en de samenhang
<leoquant>  #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas is voor jou
<commandoline> OK, prima
<leoquant>  hier in dit kanaal worden vragen gesteld
<leoquant> in klas word je niet lastig gevallen
<commandoline> Dan houdt ik ze gewoon beide open, en kan ik zelf een vraag behandelen of nog even vooruitschuiven toch?
<leoquant> daar staat het op +m
<commandoline> ok, mooi :)
<leoquant> co
<leoquant> commandoline, je moet even in de intro duidelijk maken dat:
<leoquant> 1 er vragen gesteld mogen worden
<leoquant> 2 niet alle vragen tegelijk
<leoquant> 3 pas na 10 minuten uitleg
<commandoline> alleen de eerste keer 10 min. dus?
<commandoline> anders wordt het nogal precies klokken...
<leoquant> of 5 minuten, wat jij wil
<leoquant> ongeveer he...
<commandoline> hmm, ik denk dat het beter is als ik zeg dat het mogelijk is dat ik niet meteen antwoord of antwoorden even vooruitschuif.
<leoquant> ook goed
<commandoline> dan kan ik gewoon zelf beslissen.
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> sommige vragen zullen nl. misschien ook precies aansluiten op het vervolg
<leoquant> en leg uit waarom je dat doet
<leoquant> vanuit hier copy paste ik vragen
<leoquant> en anderen uit het team
<leoquant> naar je klas
<commandoline> OK, ik houdt zelf dit channel ook wel wat in de gaten (heb toch twee monitors...)
<leoquant> tja das handig
<leoquant> en...loop niet teveel uit he!
<leoquant> denk aan je grenzen
<leoquant> anders ga je stuk...te vermoeiend
<commandoline> nee, ik kan zelf vanavond eigenlijk ook niet (veel) langer doorgaan, dus dat komt wel goed.
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> welk gereedschap heben we nodig?
<leoquant> een teksteditor?
<commandoline> vandaag alleen een terminal
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> en evt. inderdaad ook een teksteditor, maar dat is extra voor het geval er tijd over is.
<commandoline> daar ga ik eigenlijk niet van uit.
<leoquant> ok, dus: introduceer de workshop goed, en zeg wat je verwacht ok?
<leoquant> in klas kan toch niemand antwoorden...:)
<commandoline> ok, zal ik dat doen voor die info over vragen?
<commandoline> hoewel, nee, lijkt me beter om dat gewoon even vooraf te doen, duidelijker.
<leoquant> ja neem je tijd daarvoor echt...
<commandoline> ok, mocht je vanavond nog wat willen zeggen over het verloop, doe dat dan. (via /msg)
<leoquant> iedereen zal begrip hebben dat niet alle vragen tegelijk gesteld en beantwoord kunnen worden
<leoquant> uiteraard
<commandoline> want het is voor mij ook de eerste keer. En idd, de structuur uitleggen is de eerste keer belangrijk :)
<leoquant> komt goed
<Ronnie> ik denk (weet nog niet zeker) dat ik vanavond ook wel online kan zijn
<Ronnie> en kan helpen bij het behandelen van de vragen
<leoquant> het is allemaal vrijwilligerswerk..../we zijn geen proffesionals (nog niet)
<leoquant> Ronnie, dat zou heeeeel fijn zijn
<commandoline> idd.
<leoquant> Missch JanC ook wel
<commandoline> OK, prima.
<leoquant> en exalt..
<leoquant> Ronnie, anders ga je al in klas
<leoquant> voice er je nu al
<Ronnie> ben 5 minuten geleden binnen gekomen
<commandoline> ik ben daar nog niet, ik ben van plan vanavond xchat te gebruiken i.p.v. empathy zoals nu, toch net iets betrouwbaarder/meer functies.
<leoquant> registreer je wel commandoline /of ident. via freenode
<leoquant> als kan ik je niet voicen volgens mij...
<leoquant> als/anders
<commandoline> gewoon die indentify richting nickserv toch?
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> * identify
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> ok, dat doet xchat automatisch dacht ik.
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, ik schakel vanavond wel op tijd over, zodat ik tijd heb om dat te fixen als het niet zo is.
<leoquant> dank!
<leoquant> laters guys/girls
<commandoline> doei
 * exalt was even weg en ga ook weer weg,heb geen tijd om na telezen
<exalt> wat is er leoquant  ?
<commandoline> exalt: je naam werd genoeg als mogelijk aanwezig vanavond.
<commandoline> (python-cursus)
<exalt> ik ben aanwezig
<commandoline> ok, dat was alles.
<exalt> het eten is een uur eerder verplaatst :D
<exalt> FOAD komt ook
<commandoline> ok :)
<exalt> zei hij gister igg
<exalt> half 7 he :P
<commandoline> ja
<exalt> in dit kanaal ??
<leoquant> half 7?
<commandoline> hoewel, nee, 19:30
<exalt> heheh
<commandoline> ik dacht al, dit klopt niet :P
<leoquant> zat 15 jan om 19.30  workshop python voor beginners
<commandoline> en in #ubuntu-nl-klas en hier discussie
<commandoline> leoquant: klopt
<commandoline> eh, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<commandoline> ik ben niet helemaal wakker...
<leoquant> FOAD mag half 7 komen :P
<exalt> hah
 * UndiFineD haaeft dus vanaaf 3 meetings
<exalt> ik ben dr weg van
<exalt> :p
<UndiFineD> wat een luxe, zon weekend
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ben jij present bij python?
<leoquant> zat 15 jan om 19.30  workshop python voor beginners
<UndiFineD> ja
<leoquant> krijg je een +v
<leoquant> bij deze zit in de leiding...:P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com Zaterdag 15 jan. 19.30-20.30  curses python: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> ...
<commandoline> leoquant: typo: curses -> cursus
<leoquant> dank
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 15 jan. 19.30-20.30  cursus python: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik had nog een vraagje over de stof van de cursus Python van vanavond.
<commandoline> wat jij zou doen
<Ronnie> ja, commandoline vertel
<commandoline> ik denk er nl. over om het stukje 'Wat is programmeren?/probleemoplossing' te schrappen, aangezien het nogal theoretisch is.
<commandoline> volgens mij is het nogal verwarrend om te horen te krijgen zonder ooit één regel te hebben geprogrammeerd.
<Ronnie> kun je me dat stukje nog eens laten zie wat je daar wil(de) vertellen
<commandoline> alles wat in het programma stond:
<commandoline> Wat is programmeren?
<commandoline> - probleemoplossing
<commandoline> eh, het programma als in 'wat ik wilde behandelen'
<Ronnie> commandoline: moet zeggen dat ik dot document zo even niet kan vinden, kun je het opniew opsturen?
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> ok, verzonden :)
<commandoline> dat is wat ik nu heb, na verwijderen van het bovengenoemde stukje trouwens besef ik net.
<Ronnie> commandoline: wat stond er ook al weer in dat bovengenoemde stukje?
<commandoline> Wat is programmeren?
<commandoline> - probleemoplossing
<Ronnie> ja
<commandoline> het stond boven 'structuur van een programma'
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik heb dat stukje "probleemoplossing" nooit ontvangen
<Ronnie> eerste mailtje stond dit:
<Ronnie> - probleemoplossing
<Ronnie> - verschillende talen:
<Ronnie> -- low-level talen
<commandoline> Klopt, ik heb er ook nooit een document van gemaakt
<commandoline> wat ik me afvroeg is of jij het zou behandelen, de vraag 'wat is programmeren' en dan ingaan op probleemoplossing
<commandoline> ik denk nl. dat het teveel ingaan op details is in dit stadium
<Ronnie> commandoline: wat versta jij onder probleemoplossing?
<Ronnie> debuggen van fouten?
<commandoline> Ronnie: het is eigenlijk iets dat ik heb overgenomen uit Think Python:
<Ronnie> hmm, debuggen zou ik pas de 3e les ofzo een keer behandelen
<Ronnie> eerste moet je de leuke delen van python uit gaan leggen
<commandoline> "De belangrijkste vaardigheid van een programmeur is probleemoplossing. Met probleemoplossing bedoelen we het vermogen om problemen te formuleren, creatief te denken over oplossingen en de oplossing duidelijk en nauwkeurig uit te kunnen leggen. Het is mooi meegenomen dat leren programmeren een uitstekende manier is om probleemoplossingen te bedenken. Dat is waarom we dit hoofdstuk “De manier van programmeren” noemen."
<Ronnie> ah, dat....
<Ronnie> ook nog voorlopig niet over beginnen
<commandoline> ok, mooi :)
<commandoline> bedankt
<Ronnie> commandoline: succes vanavond!
<commandoline> bedankt
<leoquant> commandoline,  en Ronnie  staat het event vanavond hier: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/LoCoCalendar   ?
<commandoline> leoquant: niet dat ik weet
<leoquant> volgens iemand the fridge staat het daar....
<leoquant> ik zie het niet
<commandoline> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ staat het wel
<leoquant> waarom zie ik het niet, ik wordt gek
<leoquant> ja daar staat ie
<exalt> biw
<exalt> fiets opengebroken.. mn vriendin was dr sleutel kwijt
<commandoline> leoquant: ik zie dat ik nog geen voice heb in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas? (volgens XChat tenminste?)
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> done
<commandoline> bedankt
<commandoline> oja, nog één ding, mijn internetverbinding is de laatste dagen wat onstabiel, dus als ik straks even wegval (ik hoop van niet) dan weten jullie wat er aan de hand is...
 * exalt is aanwezig
<exalt> commandoline, welk kanaal moet ik joinen voor je workshop ?
<commandoline> exalt: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo & #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<exalt> ty
<FOAD> Test.
<leoquant> over
<FOAD> Ik zit al klaar met pen en papier.
<leoquant> jaja
<exalt> FOAD, pen ? papier ?
<FOAD> Daar kan ik beter mee denken.
<FUJISAN> FOAD doet ook mee gezellig :)
<Tico_> ik begin zelfs zenuwachtig te worden , geloof ik ;)
<dimi77> spannend hoor:P
<Tico_> Heb dan ook 0,0 ervaring in programmeren
<leoquant> pffff
<sultan> komt wel goed schatje...
<OrangeUbuntu> xD
<dimi77> ik heb ook noppes ervaring met programmeren
<FUJISAN> ik ook dimi77
<dimi77> ik wacht maar rustig af:)
<Tico_> Ow, dat scheelt, de zenuwen lopen zienderogen terug
<dimi77> haha
<FUJISAN> hoe gaat dit trouwens
<Cugel> Zoals het nu gaat.
<FUJISAN> moeten we wat gaan lezen
<FUJISAN> of oefeningen doen
<FOAD> commandoline legt alles uit.  Rustig maar.
<leoquant> en lief zijn
<leoquant> voor commandoline
<FOAD> Ja.
<FOAD> Geef hem eens een appel bijvoorbeeld.
<Tico_> hoe?
<Cugel> Moet je eerst nog IRC leren?
<Tico_> ook dat is nieuw
 * sultan upload een koude mora-frikandel naar Tjibba 
<commandoline> Tico_: volgende week is er een cursus IRC van leoquant als ik me niet vergis :)
<Tico_> als die cursus er ook is dan doe ik ook daarin mee
<Tjibba> lol
<hansw> cursus irc?
<Tjibba> moeten we hier zijn?
<leoquant> ja irc via ssl
<leoquant> Tjibba, ja
<UndiFineD> mecca food ? is dat ijzer rijk ?
 * UndiFineD wijst hier ook even op het onderwerp /topic
<Tico_> is irc via ssl iets anders dan wat we hier doen
<Tjibba_> war is LoCo
<Tjibba_> wat
<UndiFineD> Local Community
<Tjibba_> ah :)
<hans_4> is de cursus op dit kanaal ?
<Tjibba_> ja
<commandoline> hans_4: onder andere, uitleg in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<UndiFineD> hier kunnen we vragen stellen
<hans_4> oke
<exalt> print(800 * 'helloworld! ')
<leoquant> over twee minuten even jullie aandacht graag
<commandoline> exalt: jij kan de les van vandaag wel overslaan ;)
<leoquant> Als het goed is ben je in deze kanalen: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en hier. (duh)
<leoquant> Graag ontopic in dit kanaal
<exalt> oke, later!
<leoquant> Stel hier je vragen, ze worden voor je geplaatst in mwanzo-klas en daar beantwoord
<exalt> grapje :D
<leoquant> n mwanzo klas kun je geen gesprek voeren
<leoquant> Laat commandoline eerst even op gang komen, niet na 1 zin al een vraag stellen
<leoquant> Heel veel vragen in 1 keer stellen is verwarrend, het kan voorkomen. Commandoline kan dan niet overal op in gaan
<leoquant> We houden ons strak aan het tijdsschema, waarom? Commandoline heeft nog andere dingen te doen
<leoquant> Succes commandoline, en iedereen veel leerplezier
<leoquant> als blok
<leoquant> Als het goed is ben je in deze kanalen: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en hier. (duh)
<leoquant> Graag ontopic in dit kanaal
<leoquant> Stel hier je vragen, ze worden voor je geplaatst in mwanzo-klas en daar beantwoord
<leoquant> In mwanzo klas kun je geen gesprek voeren
<leoquant> Laat commandoline eerst even op gang komen, niet na 1 zin al een vraag stellen
<leoquant> Heel veel vragen in 1 keer stellen is verwarrend, het kan voorkomen. Commandoline kan dan niet overal op in gaan
<leoquant> We houden ons strak aan het tijdsschema, waarom? Commandoline heeft nog andere dingen te doen
<leoquant> Succes commandoline, en iedereen veel leerplezier
<leoquant> w zijn begonnen....
<FUJISAN> ok
<UndiFineD> dank je wel commandoline voor deze lessen :)
<exalt> launchpad ook ?
<kiwinote> exalt: grote delen wel
<Tico_> Hoe herken je of een site op Python gebaseerd is?
<FUJISAN> wat is een terminal?
<leoquant> FUJISAN, .......
<UndiFineD> FUJISAN: Applicaties -> Accessoires -> terminal
<erkan^> 1. welke python zijn op loco.ubuntu.com en youtube.com ?
<kiwinote> Tico_: dat kun je niet zien
<Ronnie> Tico_: dat kun je niet zien wat er draait in de meeste gevallen. De broncode van Launchpad en loco.ubuntu.com is te  downloaden
<FUJISAN> ik bedoel wat is een terminal in relatie tot python
<leoquant> ah komt nog geduld...
<Cugel_laptop> Je kunt een Pythonscript via de terminal starten.
<UndiFineD> FUJISAN: de terminal is een schil van daaruit worden alle toepassingen gestart
<hansw> Tico_, met netcraft kun je zien wat voor modules een site draait
<hansw> http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://loco.ubuntu.com
<FUJISAN> een soort dos dus?
<UndiFineD> ja
<JanC> erkan^: behalve het coderen van video en the flash applet en de JavaScript in de browser is het meeste op Youtube in python geschreven vziw
<FUJISAN> wat is python nou eigenlijk een scripttaal of iets anders?
<Cugel_laptop> Primair een scripttaal, maar wel een krachtige.
<Ronnie> FUJISAN: officieel behoor python tot de script talen, maar het is even krachtig als programmeertalen (alleen in sommige gevallen wat trager)
<FUJISAN> ik dacht dat python een hogere taal was zoals c++
<Ronnie> Dus niet altijd geschikt voor realtime (tot op de milliseconde) programmas
<JanC> officieel is er geen verschil tussen scriptingtalen en programmeertalen  ;)
<leoquant> vragen?
<Tjibba_> duidelijk
<FUJISAN> uhm moet ik nu ubuntu draaien voor deze cursus ik zit nog op win7 :/
<Tjibba_> lol
<FUJISAN> dat wist ik even niet
<FOAD> Hahaha.
<FOAD> Nee, in theorie niet.
<Tjibba_> snel booten dan
<Ronnie> FUJISAN: windows kan ook, maar is op sommige moment net wat lastiger
<FUJISAN> ok
<Ronnie> FUJISAN: heb je al wel python geinstalleerd?
<FUJISAN> geen idee :/
<exalt> dat denkik niet,
<Ronnie> dan is namelijk standaard in Ubuntu bij inbegrepen, maar bij windows nier
<Tjibba_> ik zal gewoon even naar ubuntu gaan FUJISAN
<exalt> FUJISAN, boot linux maar ff
<Ronnie> niet*
<FOAD> fu heeft geen Ubuntu.
<FUJISAN> ik ga ff naar de andere kamer en boot ubuntu daar
<Ronnie> http://python.org/download/
<Tjibba_> j
<Tjibba_> neem aan dat een iets oudere versie geen probleem is?
<FOAD> Ja, het lukt.
<dimi77> yep
<FOAD> Tjibba_: nee.
<hans_4> ja
<Tjibba_> ok:)
<Tico_> terminal opgestart
<FOAD> Behalve als je v0.1 hebt.
<Tjibba_> :P
<Cugel_laptop> Ik heb al 'a=1' getypt stiekem.
<leoquant> vanaf 2.3 is goed
<Tico_> vanaf 6 is pas een voldoende ;)
<Cugel_laptop> Hallo Ubuntero's.
<Tjibba_> een ' of een " maakt geen verschil
<Ronnie> Tjibba, jawel...
<OrangeUbuntu> voor nieuwe terminal gebruikers de combinatie 'Ctrl+Shift+V' is plakken in de termina
<OrangeUbuntu> l
<Tico_> ik zie niets gebeuren
<Ronnie> probeer het maar eens met '
<Tjibba_> uitkomst is hetzelfde
<FOAD> Nee Tjibba_.
<Ronnie> OrangeUbuntu: of SHIFT+Insert
<Cugel_laptop> In de string zit zelf ook een ' -- dat wil je niet door elkaar.
<Tjibba_> >>> print 'hallo ubuntu'
<Tjibba_> hallo ubuntu
<exalt> Tjibba, correct
<sultan> mag ik ook knippen en plakken ;-)
<Ronnie> Tjibba, voor die tekst maakt het niet uit, maar als er een "  '  " in de tekst staat wel
<Tjibba_> ah oke
<hans_4> gebruik wel ctrl+shift+v
<Tico_> ik kopieer en plak het het in de terminal maar er gebeurt nix, behalve de tekst
<Ronnie> Tjibba: probeeer eens:      print 'Hallo Ubuntero's!'
<FUJISAN> ik loop achter :(
<Tjibba_> oke duidelijk
<kiwinote> Tico_: daarna een enter geven
<hans_4> tico_ daarna op enter drukken
<erkan^> ik dacht " in plaats '
<Ronnie> Tico_: als het goed is wordt alleen de tekst eronder weergegeven
<erkan^> print "Hallo Ubuntero's!"
<Tico_> ow ja, na enter zie ik teskt
<Ronnie> print is een commando om iets op het terminal scherm weer te laten geven
<Ronnie> is bji iedereen het 2e commando gelukt?
<exalt> exalt, is goed op weg met het leren van python!
<sultan> ja hoor, vlekkeloos
<Tico_> ja 2 en 3 gelukt
<exalt> FUJISAN, lukt t al ?
<FOAD> Bij mij ging het net goed.
<dimi77> gelukt,leuk!
<Cugel_laptop> Ik had mijn naam fout maar ik weet dat ik op weg ben.
<hans_4> hans is goed op weg met het leren van python!
<jeroenl81> hoe type ik 2 zinnen achter elkaar? Zodra ik enter doe veort hij hem uit.
<Tjibba_> ja
<JanC> jeroenl81: dat is de bedoeling
<UndiFineD> jeroenl81: dat geeft niet
<Cugel_laptop> scriptje maken, jeroenl81 . later, dus.
<jeroenl81> ko
<jeroenl81> ok
<Cugel_laptop> Oftewel, regels in een file .py  -- en dan python scriptje.py. maar dat komt nog,
<Ronnie> Cugel, niet te veel verklappen ;)
<Cugel_laptop> ok
<erkan^> is het goed -->
<erkan^> >>> naam = raw_input("Wat is je naam?")
<erkan^> Wat is je naam?Erkan^
<erkan^> >>> naam
<erkan^> 'Erkan^'
<erkan^> ?
<fujisan_> wat was het laatste commando?
<hansw> ik denk dat het goed is om mensen die niet kunnen programmeren even uit te leggen wat een variabele is :-)
<fujisan_> terminal starten en dan?
<Tjibba_> print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!"
<Ronnie> print "Hallo Ubuntero's!"
<fujisan_> hoe start ik pyton?
<Ronnie> python
<hans_4> wat doe ik verkeerd ? >>> naam = raw_input("Wat is je naam? ") print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!"   File "<stdin>", line 1     naam = raw_input("Wat is je naam? ") print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!"                                              ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax >>>
<leoquant> FUJISAN, print 'hallo ubuntu'
<leoquant> naam = raw_input("Wat is je naam? ")
<leoquant> print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!"
<Ronnie> intikken in te de terminal en dan op enter drukken
<fujisan_> en nu heb ik alles gemist
<fujisan_> :(
<Tjibba_> had ik ook eerst hans
<fujisan_> en kan het niet meer volgen
<Ronnie> fujisan: je raakt nog wel bij
<JanC> erkan^: yep
<fujisan_> ik heb python gestart
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/1NvgFkXP
<Tjibba_> je hebt wss een spatie voor de cmnd staan
<fujisan_> in terminal
<fujisan_> ok danke exalt
<Cugel_laptop> niet achter elkaar hans.
<Cugel_laptop> 1 regeltje per keer.
<leoquant> yep
<erkan^> effe vraag, wat betekent --> raw_input ?
<hans_4> tjibba hoe heb je dat opgelost
<Tjibba_> ik had hem niet goed gepaste
<Ronnie> erkan^: raw_input is een commando dat de gebruiker om invoer vraagt
<Ronnie> ruwe (niet gefilterde) invoer van de gebruiker
<JanC> erkan^: dat leest invoer vanaf "standaard invoer" (normaal het toetsenbord) zonder het te verwerken
<erkan^> naam = raw_input (= invoer), daarna Wat is je naam (= verwerking) daarna naam (= uitvoer) ?
<leoquant> is iedereen "bij"?
<dimi77> yep
<Tjibba_> ja
<erkan^> kee
<FOAD> Ja, ga maar verder.
<Ronnie> leoquant: nog niet
<Tico_> yes
<hans_4> nee, het lukt niet
<commandoline> hans_4: waar loop je vast?
<leoquant> commandoline, wacht nu even
<UndiFineD> hajour: print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!"
<kiwinote> hans_4: eerst de regel  >>> naam = raw_input("Wat is je naam? ") <<< dan op enter drukken, je wordt dan om je naame gevraagd, die voer je dan in, weer op enter drukken, dan >>> print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!" <<< invoeren, dan enter
<exalt> stel ik heb een vraag over zon commando, heeft python eigen ingebakken functionaliteit om mij dat uit teleggen ?
<hans_4> ah, bedankt, ik dacht dat de 2 zinnen achter elkaar moesten
<leoquant> hans_4 ok?
<hans_4> jep
<commandoline> goed, kunnen we verder?
<JanC> exalt: help(raw_input)
<Tjibba_> ja
<leoquant> nee 1 voor 1 beetje mijn fout...
<Ronnie> fujisan, is het voor jou ook duideliijk?
<Cugel_laptop> ga maar door, commandoline .
<Viper> :D
<hans_4> hans is goed op weg met het leren van python!
<kiwinote> mooi zo :)
<Cugel_laptop> Zo is het, hans.
<hans_4> :)
<leoquant> ツ
<hans_4> ik kan een beetje proggen in basic maar dit lijkt er niet eens op
<dimi77> duidelijk
<erkan^> >>> print naam, "is goed op weg met het leren van python!"
<erkan^> Erkan^ is goed op weg met het leren van python!
<erkan^> >>>
<FOAD> Helder.
<sultan> niet op visual basic hans_4
<leoquant> +1
<hans_4> visual basic kan ik niet :p ik bedoel gewoon qbasic in dos
<Cugel_laptop> ach, je hebt 'print'.
<FOAD> Hm, dat klopt niet.
<sultan> is bijna gelijk aan python, behalve dat je in basic met regelnummers werkt
<FOAD> Hij zegt 11?
<Tjibba_> :P
<leoquant> idd
<Tico_> 6+5
<FOAD> 13 toch?
<Ronnie> 65 ;)
<hans_4> 6+5
<hans_4> 11
<hans_4> wat een computer toch allemaal kan
<Cugel_laptop> 5000**9454584 gedaan. Had ik niet moeten doen, geloof ik.
<exalt> print 800 * "ik heb last van ADHD " hehehe
<Ronnie> lol
<Tico_> :
<JanC> 165456465423139885431321352465465432136549646461321416546543135454654 * 122145641654165416546545646546546513212315345465464656132454
<FOAD> >>> 100**100
<FOAD> 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000L
<FOAD> Wat is die L?
<erkan^> ik typ 30/9, daarna zie ik 3, waarom staat alleen afronden ?
<Cugel_laptop> Ik geloof dat het een 'long' integer is,
<Ronnie> erkan^: dit komt in les 2 of 3, waarom python afrond
<JanC> FOAD: een indicatie dat het "lange" integer-type gebruikt wordt intern
<Viper> 30.0/9.0
<Tico_> welke L?
<FOAD> En wat betekent dat?
<erkan^> kee
<JanC> dan gebruikt die geen standaard integers zoals de CPU die standaard aanbiedt, maar een bibliotheek die integer kan bewerken die zo groot zijn als je zelf wil (tot je geheugen vol zit... ;) )
<Ronnie> is er iemand die het niet bij kan houden?
<Cugel_laptop> nee
<dimi77> nee gaat juist goed zo
<leoquant> idd
<Tico_> het begin was drie opdrachten in een half uur, dit ging wat beter
<Cugel_laptop> 'print' hoeft er niet bij hier.
<hans_4> ook juist gemerkt, werkt zonder print
<leoquant> 11?
<Cugel_laptop> Ik zou het wel doen overigens, want in een script moet je het wel doen.
<erkan^> >>> getal = 6
<erkan^> >>> print getal + 5
<erkan^> 11
<dimi77> cool8-)
<exalt> JanC, dus als ik een som maak groter dan mn geheuge dan loopt mn pc vast ?
<dimi77> go
<erkan^> nice, leezaam :P
<hans_4> >>> zes + vijf 10
<hans_4> vijf = 4
<FOAD> He loved Big Brother.
<Tjibba_> gebeurd niets
<Tjibba_> met bijv 10+getal
<leoquant> ff wachten
<Cugel_laptop> Niet input maar raw_input  -- dan gaat het wel goed.
<Ronnie> Tjibba, heb je tevoren wel het dit ingetypt:   getal = 6
<Tjibba_> ja
<Cugel_laptop> Oh, het moet een int zijn. Met een string gaat het mis bij 'input'.
<leoquant> Cugel, yep
<FOAD> Cugel_laptop: je zit vast in de verkeerde klas, brainiac.
<Tjibba_> knippen plakken vanaf pastebin werkt niet
<Tjibba_> ?
<Cugel_laptop> ctrl-c en dan in de term ctrl-shift-v
<Tjibba_> niet met rechtermuisknop plakken?
<leoquant> kan ook
<UndiFineD> Tjibba eerst:
<UndiFineD> answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")
<Tjibba_> ah
<UndiFineD> dan
<UndiFineD> if answer == 4:
<UndiFineD> 	print "Je had het goed."
<UndiFineD> else:
<UndiFineD> 	print "Je had het fout."if answer == 4:
<UndiFineD> 	print "Je had het goed."
<UndiFineD> else:
<UndiFineD> 	print "Je had het fout."
<UndiFineD> bleh
<Ronnie> Tjibba, je kunt met je scrollwiel klikken, dat is ook plakken
<UndiFineD> c/p fout
<Cugel_laptop> type het gewoon over.
<erkan^> >>> if answer == 4:
<erkan^> ...     print "Je had het goed."
<erkan^> ... else:
<erkan^> ...     print "Je had het fout."
<erkan^> ...
<erkan^> Traceback (most recent call last):
<erkan^>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<erkan^> NameError: name 'answer' is not defined
<erkan^> >>>
<erkan^> wat heb ik fout gedaan?
<FOAD> Je had het fout. :(
<Cugel_laptop> wat heb je ingevuld.
<Tjibba_> het lukt me niet
<Ronnie> erkan^: je bent de eerste regel vergeten
<Ronnie> answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")
<FOAD> Ik dacht 5.
<Tjibba_> answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")
<erkan^> answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")
<erkan^> oh ja
<erkan^> effe opnieuw
<Cugel_laptop> niet hier pasten, maar in je terminal ;-)
<Ronnie> dit slaat je antwoord wat je daarna intypt op in de variabele 'answer'
<Tjibba_> wat is 2+2
<leoquant> precies
<Tjibba_> >>> answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")
<Tjibba_> Wat is 2+2?
<Tjibba_> en dan?
<commandoline> je typt er 4 achter
<commandoline> en drukt op enter
<FOAD> Dan reken je het antwoord uit op je rekenmachine.
<Cugel_laptop> indents voor blockcode is lastig uit te leggen, vraag maar aan Guido van Rossum.
<commandoline> vervolgens kom je terug op
<commandoline> >>>
<Tjibba_> oke
<leoquant> gelukt nu Tjibba ?
<JanC> wie slim is antwoordt 2+2 ipv 4 natuurlijk en laat Python het zelf uitrekenen... :P
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554472/ geeft duidelijk aan wat je nou precies wanneer moet invullen.
<Tjibba_> nee
<Tjibba_> daarna typ ik dus
<Tjibba_> if answer == 4:
<Tjibba_> 	print "Je had het goed."
<Tjibba_> else:
<Tjibba_> 	print "Je had het fout."
<Tjibba_> en dan?
<commandoline> dan druk je op enter. Als het goed is komt er dan de tekst 'Je had het goed.' uitrollen.
<erkan^> >>> answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")
<erkan^> Wat is 2+2?4
<erkan^> >>> if answer == 4:
<erkan^> ...     print "Je had het goed."
<erkan^> ... else:
<erkan^> ...     print "Je had het fout."
<erkan^> ...
<erkan^> Je had het goed.
<Tjibba_> SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal
<erkan^> heb ik nu goed getypt?
<Ronnie> erkan^: perfect
<commandoline> Dit betekend kortweg dat je ergens iets verkeerd hebt ingetyped, Tjibba_.
<Tjibba_> oke probeer het opnieuw
<commandoline> is het verder iedereen gelukt om dit uit te voeren?
<Cugel_laptop> ja
<leoquant> ja
<OrangeUbuntu> check
<FOAD> Ja.
<commandoline> of loopt iemand op een bepaalde lijn vast.
<dimi77> ja
<commandoline> goed, laten we het dan maar afmaken.
<leoquant> ok
<erkan^> ik zag dat je vergat "input" erbij, ik heb eerder url van je ontvangt, commandoline
<erkan^> of niet ?
<Tjibba_> oke
<FOAD> Nee.
<Tjibba_> ik snap em:)
<leoquant> Tjibba, ok!
<Tjibba_> gaat echt heel precies, een haakje vergeten en het gaat mis
<Tico_> nou ging niet helemaal goed hiero, maar ik begrijp wel wat eruit moet komen (geloof ik)
<Cugel_laptop> Bedankt commandoline .
<Ronnie> Tjibba, je hebt teksteditors die dat zelf controleren en daar een rood kringetje bij weergeven
<Tjibba_> oke cool
<Tjibba_> bedankt commandoline
<hans_4> bedankt voor de les commandoline
<Ronnie> Tico_: wat ging er mis?
<erkan^> ik heb een vraag
<dimi77> weet er iemand nog een goeie site met voorbeelden?
<sultan> Heel leuk gedaan commandoline, bedankt
<Tjibba_> :D
<dimi77> bedankt
<commandoline> erkan^: Vertel.
<Tjibba_> cool
<FOAD> Dank je wel, commandoline.
<kiwinote> voor degenen bij wie het laatste voorbeeld niet is gelukt, zie http://paste.ubuntu.com/554474/
<erkan^> wat is een verschil tussen "if answer == 4:" en "answer = input("Wat is 2+2?")"?
<dimi77> tot volgende week iederen
<hans_4> getal = 1 to 10 	print getal * 12 next
<hans_4> werkt nies, spijtig
<Cugel_laptop> == is vergelijking
<FOAD> Als iemand het antwoord op de oefening wil, ik heb 'm voor twee knikkers te koop.
<hans_4> *niet
<dimi77> sorry twee weken
<erkan^> je hebt heel goed uitgelegd, commandoline (-:
<Cugel_laptop> Laat commandoline nou maar oppassen voor die appels van je.
<leoquant> je kunt nu in klas commandoline bedanken....(if needed)
<Tico_> bedankt in elk geval, zal het strax nogmaal vers proberen in een nieuwe terminal
<Tjibba> Bedankt!
<Ronnie> hans 1 to 10 ? (niet te ver op de stof vooruitlopen)
<commandoline> erkan^: het eerste gaat na of 'answer' 4 is, het tweede zet het de invoer van de gebruiker in de variabele answer.
<hans_4> ben wat dingetjes van qbasic aan he uitproberen
<Cugel_laptop> je zet altijd alles wat je wil achter elkaar hans? het moet anders.
<JanC> het is geen BASIC hé
<UndiFineD> commandoline: meer!
<UndiFineD> ehehe
<commandoline> UndiFineD: over twee weken :)
<erkan^> okee, heb nu niet meer vragen commandoline
<UndiFineD> je hebt mn antwoord al
<erkan^> erg bedankt (-:
<hans_4> ne, maar ik kan wel wat uittesten he
<JanC> oh, nog iets, je mag altijd vragen stellen in #python-nl ook
<Cugel_laptop> Wat voor lui zitten in python-nl JanC ? Perlmensen zijn vaak nogal pedant, namelijk.
<JanC> er zitten (nog) niet zo veel mensen, maar de meeste zijn erg vriendelijk
<Cugel_laptop> okee, mooi.
<JanC> wel niet altijd iemand die meteen kan antwoorden natuurlijk
<Tico_> Kan ik later op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com de logfiles nalezen zodat ik later opnieuw kan proberen?
<JanC> Tico_: ja
<exalt> hmmm mn pc lagged een beetje van mn progje ?
<exalt> is dat normaal?
<JanC> exalt: wat doe je?
<Tico_> okay thanx, weet namelijk niet precies waar het bij mij verkeerd ging
<exalt> JanC, ik heb een priemgetallen vinder gemaakt
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554476/
<exalt> oud school projectje omgezet naar python
<exalt> maar mn ventilator begint tebalzen
<exalt> en de responsiveness neemt af
<Cugel_laptop> Tja, 100% processorbelasting.
<hajour> ik heb me in   #python-nl gezet anders vergeet ik het weer
<UndiFineD> Ik vind het een groots success, hoeveel waren hier ? 26 mensen ?
<JanC> exalt: probeer eens met xrange ipv range ?
<UndiFineD> ik tel de botjes even niet mee
<hajour> JanC, ^
<exalt> JanC, xrange ?
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: en Tjibba niet dubbel tellen
<JanC> http://docs.python.org/library/functions.html#xrange
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 22 januari 2011 19.30-20.30   workshop IRC  voor "beginners"   #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.
<Cugel_laptop> Je kunt ook help(xrange) typen in python. wel lastige informatie, op zich.
<JanC> exalt: een list met de helft van de getallen tussen 3 en 65521000 is nogal groot  ;)
<Cugel_laptop> Heb je die hele lijst wel nodig.
<FOAD> Zo, nu weer lekker Perlen.
<Cugel_laptop> @moment = (bier, weekend);
<meetingology> Cugel_laptop: Error: "moment" is not a valid command.
<FOAD> Je weet maar nooit of 65521998 misschien priem is.
<FOAD> Eh.
<Cugel_laptop> Oh, de bot reageert op regels met een @ervoor.
<Cugel_laptop> "@moment = (bier, weekend);" zei ik.
<FOAD> 65520998.
<Tico_> ik groet jullie allen
<FOAD> Dag Tico_.
<hajour> o/
<Cugel_laptop> Het is niet deelbaar door 3 dus grote kans dat het priem is, foad.
<FOAD> Cool.
<kiwinote> um, het is deelbaar door 2, dus geen priem..
<Cugel_laptop> He ja, nu je het zegt zeg.
<FOAD> Weet je dat zeker?
<kiwinote> yep
<hajour> moet nu even 5 chats terug lezen
<Cugel_laptop> Jij weet echt veel van wiskunde.
 * kiwinote studeert wiskunde..
<FOAD> Ja, dan leer je dat soort cijfers ook.
<FOAD> Hoe kan ik dat nou weten.
<exalt> yeah, xrange staat een grotere range toe :D
<Cugel_laptop> Bij toegepaste topologie gingen we een kopje kleien. Mijn torus was een groot succes maar het dronk voor geen meter.
<Ronnie> voor de nieuwe python onderzoekers, probeer ook eens uit wat het % teken doet met getallen. Bijvoorbeeld 7 % 3 of 3 % 9 of 9 % 3
<Cugel_laptop> mod ja
<JanC> exalt: op zich staat range() ook een grote range toe, alleen vind je PC het niet leuk als je geheugen naar disk begint te swappen  ;)
<exalt> JanC, ik kan hem dus beter in een while zetten met gewoon een groter wordend getal ?
<JanC> exalt: xrange() is een "generator", dus maakt geen list aan in het geheugen maar geeft bij elke aanroep het volgende getal wat je nodig hebt
<exalt> JanC, deze is dus geheuge vriendelijker : http://pastebin.com/834mUePL
<JanC> yep
<exalt> getal = getal + 2 kan dit nog gestroomleider ?
<JanC> getal += 2
<FOAD> getal += 2, of zo.
<JanC> is overigens gewoon hetzelfde, alleen korter geschreven
<exalt> nog ideen om mijn primer sneller geheuge virendelijker temaken ?
<FOAD> Gewoon random getallen uitprinten.
<exalt> hahah
<Cugel_laptop> En als ze dan deelbaar zijn door 2 dan print je ze gewoon niet.
<FOAD> Volgens kiwinote ten minste.
<FOAD> Ik wil het eerst nog even checken op Wikipedia.
<Cugel_laptop> Hij heeft ervoor doorgeleerd.
<exalt> Cugel_laptop, dat doetie al
<exalt> ohh nee
<kiwinote> even voor de duidelijkheid: 2 zelf is het enige even priemgetal
<FOAD> Oh ja?  En -2 dan?
<RawChid> FOAD is priem
<FOAD> En 0, 0 is ook even.
<kiwinote> per definitie is priem alleen een eigenschap voor gehele getallen groter dan 1
<kiwinote> 0 is dus geen priemgetal, -2 ook niet
<JanC> bestaan er dan oneven priemgetallen?  :P
<FOAD> Hm, tijd dat ze wat meer van die getallen uitvinden.
<JanC> lol, kiwinote is me voor
<kiwinote> JanC: hehe, ja, oneindig veel zelfs ;)
<FOAD> Zo'n kunstmatige beperking vind ik onlogisch.
<Cugel_laptop> Dan maak je toch gewoon je eigen, logische, systeem?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-16
 * hajour goodnight all
<leoquant> commandoline, HOI en goed gedaan gister
<commandoline> leoquant: bedankt, het was wel druk zeg...
<leoquant> verder heb ik meetings in the loco fridge gepushed
<leoquant> alleen de data moet ik veranderen
<commandoline> ok, prima.
<commandoline> kunnen we die agenda van de fridge trouwens niet gebruiken voor de iCal-feed voor lernid?
<leoquant> het moest via ubuntu-news, en moest toestemming krijgen
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> commandoline, dat ga ik zo uitzoeken
<leoquant> ik geef ij een link
<leoquant> : http://fridge.ubuntu.com/LoCoCalendar
<leoquant> die van jou staat er ook bij( van gister)
<commandoline> ja, mooi
<leoquant> op de gewone fridge komen enkel core channels
<commandoline> volgens mij gaat dat ding gebruiken als iCal niet lukken, omdat álle meetings erin staan.
<commandoline> ook meetings die geen classroom zijn.
<leoquant> ik ben er bang voor......
<leoquant> hoe zouden we dat kunnen opossen?
<commandoline> nou ja, anders is het een kwestie van een google account openen op naam van ubuntu-nl...
<commandoline> (of ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, dan hoeft het niet eerst via de leiding denk ik)
<commandoline> en dan daar gewoon die gegevens in zetten.
<leoquant> ik doe nu even niet, het duurde me eergister en gister uren om dit regelen...we moeten vragen hoe we op lernid verschijnen voordat we verder gaan denk ik
<leoquant> en daar zeker van zijn
<commandoline> hmm, misschien maak ik later vandaag wel even een voorbeeldje.
<leoquant> zou mooi zijn
<leoquant> commandoline, ben je reeds lid van het launchpad team?
<commandoline> leoquant: ik geloof het niet
<leoquant> wil je dat?
<commandoline> wat houdt het in?
<leoquant> uh, niets feitelijk ツ haha
<commandoline> ok, prima dan :)
<commandoline> http://launchpad.net/~marten-de-vries
<leoquant> zal ik je toevoegen?
<commandoline> graag
<commandoline> (tenminste, dat kan ik zelf niet dacht ik?)
<leoquant> gedaan
<leoquant> ben er blij mee
<commandoline> ok, bedankt :)
<leoquant> co
<leoquant> tabdail
<leoquant> als we op de echte fridge komen kunnen we met lernid uit de voeten?
<commandoline> leoquant: volgens mij niet, we zullen altijd onze eigen feed bij moeten houden.
<leoquant> daar komen we niet onderuit dus, tenzij ik weer ga zeuren bij the fridge maintainers...
<commandoline> in de fridge staan toch alle meetings?
<commandoline> (dus ook niet-lessen?)
<leoquant> geen loco dingen toch?
<commandoline> want die komen dan nl. ook in lernid -> niet handig.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik ga eerst even of ik de tijden kan bijstellen
<leoquant> dat is al gelukt
<leoquant> via mijn eigen gmail account
<leoquant> o ja de logs van je workshop staan op de mwanzo wiki
<commandoline> leoquant: we hebben nu dus een google agenda met daarin de meetings?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> voorlopig twee er in gepushed
<commandoline> ok, ik zal eens even kijken naar de mogelijkheden dan.
<leoquant> oki
<commandoline> hmm, dat is jammer. Gebruikers zullen lernid moeten starten via Alt+F2/de terminal :(
<commandoline> daarna is het allemaal als normaal.
<leoquant> uh, iksnap je nog niet
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/LernidEvent
<commandoline> daar staan de stappen om zelf een 'Event' toe te voegen aan lernid.
<commandoline> onder 'Connecting your users to the event'
<commandoline> staat hoe gebruikers moeten verbinden. En dat kan helaas niet grafisch bij een eigen 'event'
<leoquant> ik snap je, klopt
<leoquant> dat is toch te gek eigenlijk
<commandoline> ja, het is wel aan te passen door lernid te forken.
<commandoline> het punt is, wat is lastiger?
<commandoline> - PPA toevoegen en lernid-nl installeren
<leoquant> het is zo engelstalig georienteerd die opzet
<leoquant> ja dat ik ook in gedac hten zo'n ppa
<commandoline> - bij het starten dat doen via de terminal/Alt+F2
<commandoline> ik denk dat dat laatste eigenlijk makkelijker uit te leggen is. (M.b.v. bijv. een wikipagina)
<leoquant> zo' n ppa heeft mijn voorkeur, dat is tegenwoordig er makkelijk uit te leggen
<commandoline> dat kan grafisch via het softwarecentrum bedoel je?
<leoquant> mijn keyboard is niet in orde...sorry
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> even denken..
<commandoline> want dit is iets als:
<commandoline> druk de toetsencombinatie Alt+F2 in.
<commandoline> voer in (zonder aanhalingstekens)
<commandoline> http://ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzo-event.lernid
<commandoline> ohnee:
<commandoline> lernid --config http://ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzo-event.lernid
<commandoline> en druk op enter.
<leoquant> precies
<commandoline> en anders is het softwarecentrum starten -> ppa toevoegen -> lernid-nl installeren -> lernid-nl starten.
<leoquant> dat laatste is erg makkelijk hoor
<commandoline> het is grafisch, dat is het belangrijkste voordeel.
<leoquant> kan niet fout gaan
<leoquant> eigenlijk
<commandoline> jawel hoor, ppa verkeerd invoeren e.d.
<commandoline> net zoals dat commando van mij verkeerd overgenomen kan worden, overigens.
<leoquant> als dat op een wiki wordt uitgelegd...nah...
<leoquant> dat kunnen beide opties
<commandoline> ik ben zelf eigenlijk ook een beetje voor het eerste omdat ik lernid-nl toch als noodoplossing zie, en de tweede optie ons veel meer werk kost.
<commandoline> beide opties lijkt me verwarrend, straks hebben mensen én lernid geinstalleerd én lernid-nl
<leoquant> nee ik bedoel het anders
<leoquant> 1 van de twee heeft geen voorkeur voor me
<commandoline> ok, op die manier...
<leoquant> uiteraard kiezen we voor 1 optie!
<commandoline> mooi :)
<leoquant> en die uitleg wel even op een wiki!
<commandoline> laten we eerst maar eens die bestanden aanmaken...
<commandoline> kun jij in google agenda vinden hoe exporteren naar iCal gaat?
<leoquant> kan toch via de loco frifge commandoline ?
<leoquant> d
<commandoline> we hebben nodig:
<commandoline> icalurl - the iCal feed that contains all the sessions.
<leoquant> daar staat een ical optie
<commandoline> in de fridge zitten er toch meer dan alleen de onze?
<leoquant> idd ja
<leoquant> moet dus binnen in gmail
<commandoline> ja, doen we dat in een eigen account of maken we er één voor ubuntu-nl-mwanzo?
<leoquant> geen idee, keuze stress...:)
<leoquant> ik zal ff kijken
<leoquant> moment
<commandoline> neem de tijd :)
<leoquant> ik zie geen optie binnen gmail
<leoquant> enkel hier: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> commandoline, ik neem even rust nu......mijn rechterarm.
<commandoline> leoquant: ok
<commandoline> ik zal eens kijken of die feed bruikbaar is.
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> hmm, volgens mij heb ik lernid al werkend :)
<commandoline> leoquant: ik heb lernid werkend, op de agenda-optie (iCal) na.
<leoquant> laacque hoi
<leoquant> (aan het eten waarschijnlijk) ik eigenlijk ook...
<commandoline> leoquant: had je meegekregen dat ik lernid i.c.m. Ubuntu NL Mwanzo-meetings min of meer werkend had gekregen? (er wordt alleen geen agenda weergeven.)
<leoquant> commandoline, geweldig
<leoquant> hoe kan ik het testen
<leoquant> wat moet ik doen?
<commandoline> voer in:
<commandoline> (in terminal / Alt+F2):
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> lernid --config http://marten-de-vries.nl/files/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid
<commandoline> that's it.
<leoquant> klopt ik zie het
<leoquant> maar hoe kom ik in mwanzo klas?
<commandoline> daar zit je al in...
<commandoline> iemand moet er alleen wat in typen, anders zie je niets.
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant71> hoe is het?
<leoquant> je bent geniaal
<leoquant71> toch?
<leoquant71> QUESTION: hij is het
<leoquant> commandoline, zag je me?
<commandoline> we zouden ook nog een agenda-functie kunnen toevoegen, maar dat lijkt me niet direct nodig...
<commandoline> zeker :)
<commandoline> (tenminste, in dit kanaal, ik zat niet in mwanzo-klas)
<leoquant> man man wat een team dit
<laacque> commandoline, waarom is die agendafunctie niet nodig?
<leoquant> commandoline, ik stelde een vraag die in klas binnenkwam hoor
<leoquant> super bedankt!
<leoquant> laacque, die staat op de loco, op de fridge en op het forum
<leoquant> jaja
<laacque> ik bedoel dus dat het handig is als de agenda automagisch in de notulen wordt opgenomen
<commandoline> agenda toevoegen is trouwens vrij triviaal, we moeten alleen als ubuntu-nl-mwanzo een google agenda hebben.
<leoquant> normaal heeft men een classbot daar idd
<leoquant> commandoline, waarom zo'n agenda? kan het niet zoals nu?
<leoquant> moet ik iets mijn gmail calendar veranderen?
<leoquant> in
<leoquant> ach dat komt wel ook
<leoquant> lets enjoy this first
<leoquant> toch?
<commandoline> leoquant: we hebben een kalender nodig met daarop alleen de workshops van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, die te exporteren is naar iCal-formaat.
<commandoline> google agenda kan dat dacht ik
<commandoline> maar, het heeft idd geen haast, dit is al prima bruikbaar :)
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> over dat andere praten we nog verder
<commandoline> ok, prima :)
<leoquant> heb nu zang......(les)
<leoquant> :/
<leoquant> later
<commandoline> tot ziens
<leoquant> QUESTION: test
<leoquant> QUESTION: test
<leoquant> test
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> QUESTION: waarom
<leoquant> QUESTION: lernid doet ut?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-09
<Idroy> Ey oh
<Snicksie> hiya :)
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> 'ey, 'oh! Let's go! Goedemiddag
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> Hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy, lang niet meer gezien
<Idroy> Inderdaad :P
<Ronnie> Idroy: nu je er toch bent, weet jij iets voor op de maandelijkse voortgang pagina betreffende het artwork team?
<Idroy> Goede vraag, uhmmmm....
<Idroy> niet heel veel volgens mij
<Ronnie> oke, heb nu 'niets te melden' staan
<Idroy> Prima
<timo^> Ronnie: en die raymundo?
<Ronnie> Ik heb hem niet meer gesproken sinds de eerste keer, hij is niet zo van de IRC
<Ronnie> verder op de mailinglijst of forum niets voorbij zien komen
<Idroy> Tijdje terug was die er nog wel een keer
<timo^> hm
<timo^> raar
<Idroy> Maar idd, ik zie hem morgen denk ik nog wel weer
<timo^> :)
<timo^> hoe is het Idroy? Ik heb je een tijd niet gezien :)
<Idroy> Goed hoor, heb veel gebast afgelopen weken (kertvakantie), en wat gegamed
<Idroy> :)
<timo^> mooi :)
<timo^> en met Ronnie?
<Idroy> Ronnie, jij hebt nu Skyrim of niet? Ik zag het op steam :P.
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja, be nzwaar verslaafd aan Skyrim
<timo^> Idroy, heb jij Oil Rush?
<Ronnie> en pas ook een keer portal 2 multiplayer gespeeld
<Idroy> Ronnie, Ah ja, Skyrim is erg verslavend inderdaad, ah is dat multiplayer een beetje leuk?
<Idroy> timo^, nee ik heb geen Oil Rush, wel een hele zooi andere spellen die toevallig ook op Linux werken (die humble indie bundle)
<Ronnie> timo^: naast het spelen van skyrim een lekker druk leventje. SInds 1 januari een nieuw huisgenoot erbij (een kitten)
<Idroy> en verder speel ik op Windows eigenlijk
<timo^> leuk Ronnie
<timo^> welk soort?
<Ronnie> even denken....
<Ronnie> timo^: jij vroeg mij pas toch over de loco approval?
<timo^> ja, inderdaad Ronnie :)
<timo^> is er nieuws te melden?
<Ronnie> nog niet, ik heb even met Thomas_de_Graaff gesproken
<timo^> hmhm
<Ronnie> de approval pagina heeft nog een update nodig
<timo^> oké
<timo^> en is er al een datum?
<Ronnie> maar verder kunnen we volgens mij vrij snel ervoor gan
<Ronnie> nee, er is nog geen datum
<timo^> Super!
<timo^> en behalve cd's, zitten er nog voordelen aan?
<Ronnie> zo af en toe hebben ze een kleinigheid voor loco's
<timo^> wat versta ik daaronder?
<timo^> (sorry voor de vragen, ik ben vrij nieuw hier)
<timo^> hey Raymundo
<Raymundo> Hiya!
<Ronnie> hey raymundo
<Guest29852> hallo
<Idroy> :)
<Raymundo_> back
<Idroy> :)
<timo^> Ik ga slapen jongens
<Idroy> cya later
<timo^> tot morgen :)
<commandoline> timo^: bijvoorbeeld een soort spandoek met het ubuntulogo erop
<commandoline> dag timo^
<Ronnie> oh, tot morgen timo^
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik las ook iets van Redmar/Trijntje (toch?) die had het over custom .iso's?
<Ronnie> ik zoek nog wel eens uit wat de voordelen allemaal zijn
<Idroy> En dat je daar ook nog wat wallpapers eventueel in kan zetten?
<trijntje> pong
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat klopt
<Ronnie> volgens mij is dat een erg leuke klus voor Guest29852
<Oer> let op, precise word al meer dan 700 mb ..
<Ronnie> Oer: komt er geen cd versie meer?
<Oer> je hebt dan al 800 mb cd-r nodig
<Raymundo_> damn
<Raymundo_> werk altijd met cd's
<Ronnie> hmm, die zijn moeilijk te verkrijgen
<Idroy> dan hebben we iig nog 3300 mb over voor walpapers :D
<Idroy> wallpapers*
<Oer> of een 1gb usb stick, die overige ruimte kan je mooi vullen
<Raymundo_> hehe
 * trijntje gebruikt altijd usb tegenwoordig
<Idroy> ik ook
<Raymundo_> kad al eve snel wat wallpapers bij elkaar geprutst.. moja
<Ronnie> Raymundo_: vind je het leuk om een eigen achtergrond te ontwerpen/maken voor de nieuwe release?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, weet jij zo nog dingen die op de approval pagina bijgewerkt moeten, erbij moeten?
<Raymundo_> natuurlijk
<Idroy> In de ubuntu stijl ofcourse ;)
<Idroy> Hoeft niet though
<Raymundo_> mocht je richtlijnen hebben zou dat handig zijn
<Ronnie> trijntje: weet jij of er een deadline voor deze achtergrond is?
<Idroy> Kheb ook nog wel wat wallpapers ter beschikking
<Idroy> in ieder geval eentje
<Raymundo_> een complete digitale tekening is ook zo saai, mesh moeten we het maken aan de hand van een foto of lineart
<Ronnie> voor wallpapers zijn er niet echt richtlijnen, zorg dat ze op grote resoluties er ook goed uit zien
<Raymundo_> welke resolutie zal ik ze maken?
<Idroy> 2520x1600 ofzo
<commandoline> er was eens een post op de internationale planet over wat er allemaal gebeurde na het wallpaper contest, geloof ik
<Idroy> dat zijn een aantal officiele ook
<Idroy> en die zijn hier op 1080p er goed uit
<Raymundo_> daarna vergaat de wereld toch?
<Ronnie> 1920x1080px (HD)
<Raymundo_> thnx
<Idroy> Het maakt niet uit, zolang het maar hoger is als 1920x1080 inderdaad, en nog enigszins in verhouding is van beeldschermen
<Raymundo_> ok
<Ronnie> Raymundo_: ik ben erg benieuwd, houd je me op de hoogte van de vortgang?
<Ronnie> +o
<Raymundo_> dat kan wel yah
<Raymundo_> zal ik anders is wat links doormailen als ik wat heb?
<Idroy> kan, of op het forum, of naar onze mailingslist, of hier posten
<Idroy> beste is forum/mailingslist/hier
<Ronnie> ik ben via alle 3 de wegen bereikbaar
<Idroy> ik ook :)
<Raymundo_> ok, ik zie wel. en anders vraag ik idroy wel :)
<Idroy> ik zelfs eentje meer, en dat is gewoon offline te laten zien.... :P
<Ronnie> ja, hier ook, maar dan moet je wel een eindje naar her zuiden :P
<Raymundo_> xD
<Raymundo_> yup
<Ronnie> Raymundo_: success ermee, ik ben erg benieuwd wat het gaat worden. Idroy, mocht je zelf ook zin hebben om te knutselen, laat je vooral niet stoppen. Hoe meer creaties hoe beter
<Idroy> Ik ga denk ik ook eventjes prutsen :)
<trijntje> maar heeft iemand er zin in om die wallpapers te maken?
<Idroy> yep
<Raymundo_> yah
<Raymundo_> trouwens, is er ook al even gesproken over video materiaal?
<Raymundo_> ter promotie enzo
<Ronnie> trijntje: Idroy en Raymundo_ hebben er beide veel zin in, en ik heb vertrouwen dat er erg mooie wallpapers uit gaan komen
<Raymundo_> kan via school nog camera's lenen, maar das over 3/4 maanden over
<trijntje> gaaf, nu nog afwachten of we de images op de server mogen hosten, of dat we ergens een torrent tracker moeten optuigen
<Ronnie> Raymundo_: er is niet over gesproken, maar als je een ideetje hebt, kun je best beginnen met een promotiefilmpje
<Raymundo_> ok, komt wel goed
<Idroy> hmmm even mijn gimp updaten naar 2.7.X
<Ronnie> Idroy: er ligt vanuit Ertai ook nog steeds een vraag voor een algemene flyer, mocht je tijd en zin hebben mag je daar eens naar kijken
<Idroy> Oh sure
<Raymundo_> die gimp 2.7 heeft trouwens nog wel wat bugs hiero
<Raymundo_> met het trekken van lijnen enzo
<Raymundo_> gebruik nog eve die 2.6
<Idroy> Raymundo_, ah okay, bij mij zaten er ook een paar bugs in
<Idroy> maar dat single window mode en layer groups is het echt wel waard imo :)
<Raymundo_> ag, tis idd wel handig
<Raymundo_> kan die wachten tot die stable uit is
<Idroy> duurt nog een maandje schijnt
<Idroy> volgens die release schedule achtig iets
<Idroy> http://tasktaste.com/projects/Enselic/gimp-2-8
<Idroy> niet geheel accuraat waarschijnlijk
<Idroy> maar beter dan niets
<Raymundo_> yah
<Raymundo_> zouden we niet eve hun een nieuwe splash kunnen geven?
<Raymundo_> iets simpels zoals I showed ya here
<Idroy> Hmmm, misschien willen ze iets met die mascotte van hun
<Idroy> Maar je kan het ze altijd sturen natuurlijk
<Raymundo_> alright
<Raymundo_> hey idroy kep eve die TYP die ik erg lang gelede heb gemaakt weer overnieuw ge-edit
<Raymundo_> zie hier: http://www.mediafire.com/i/?bkytu4j9ty51rur
<Raymundo_> ander moje hem eve iets meer verkleuren naar de ubuntu kleuren
<Raymundo_> mesh wel interesant
<Idroy> hij is hem aan het openen :)
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> Ubuntu Oranje is #DD4814 btw
<Idroy> dat aubergine weet ik niet
<Raymundo_> aubergine?
<Idroy> Dat paarse
<Idroy> Aubergine paars heet die kleur
<Raymundo_> ah ok
<Raymundo_> die kleur vonk wel nice, maar komt ook ongeveer voor in die plain default wallpaper die standaart bij ubuntu zit
<Idroy> ye
<Raymundo_> het verkleuren word me te lastig
<Idroy> xD
<Raymundo_> persoonlijk denk ik ook niet dat orange mijn ideale wallpaper is
<Raymundo_> dat me auto orange is, ja ok
<Idroy> je mag uitwijken :)
<Raymundo_> maar men wallpaper?
<Raymundo_> xD
<Idroy> :P
<Raymundo_> nee maar toch..
<Raymundo_> oh by the way
<Idroy> ja?
<Raymundo_> ter promotie kunne we ook reclameborden op het dak van onze auto's zetten! :D
<Idroy> rofl
<Raymundo_> net als bij zoon pizza bezorg auto, okal zie je die hier niet veel
<Idroy> xD
<Idroy> Hmmm, die smudge werkt nog best wel fijn in gimp
<Idroy> iig, bij deze versie
<Raymundo_> alleen denk ik niet dat er nog meer gasten zijn met een oranje auto, agja dan maar zakelijk zwart
<Raymundo_> en okz
<Raymundo_> hier heb je trouwens men gimp splash, http://www.mediafire.com/i/?q3t35joz3fd6ifz
<Raymundo_> als je iets met een envelope van boven naar beneden maakt in dat formaat, denk ik dat je wel iets cools hebt
<Raymundo_> en dan plaats je achter dat envelope mesh een screenshot van gimp, the titlebar, or toolbar bijv
<Raymundo_> moje ma eve zien
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-10
<Idroy> Ey Oh
<Idroy> Oh*
<timo^> ha Idroy
<Snicksie> hiya :)
<Idroy> brb ff rebooten
<Idroy> naja, reloggen werkte ook
<timo^> wat was er aan het handje?
<Idroy> Oh niet heel veel, ik wilde even mijn theme aanpassen.
<timo^> ah
<Idroy> hmmm, is best lelijk
<Idroy> Naja
<timo^> linkje?
<Idroy> oh was dat Ambiance-Colors
<Idroy> en dan de rode variant ervan
<Idroy> ik ga eten
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go! Ha Idroy, welkom terug
<timo^> hey Idroy
<StefandeVries> Hallo johanvd :)
 * Snicksie zwaait es vriendelijk: \o
<johanvd> hallo :)
<Idroy> Hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy
<timo^> ha Ronnie
<Ronnie> goede avond timo^
<timo^> :)
<Idroy> ik ga even weg, ben er straks wel weer
<Idroy> cya later
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ping Ronnie
<Ronnie> pong Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vraagje, zou jij voor de komende maand ook weer de belangrijkste punten uit de voortgangsverslagen op de Internationale wiki willen plaatsen?
<Ronnie> ja, ik zal die taak deze maand wel op me nemen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zet ik het oop de actielijst.
<Ronnie> oke
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat leoquant ook met Stefan bezig is hiermee, vraag het anders nog eens aan leoquant.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: is het een idee om de approval pagina door de forummers te laten controleren en een datum te plannen voor de approval?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, wat mij betreft kan er een er zo vlot mogelijk een datum worden geprikt. Door forummers laten controleren lijkt me ook een goed idee. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is iedere maand een vergadering van de council, dus een reapproval kan vlot volgens mij?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: wil jij een bericht op het forum plaatsen, dan zal ik eens informereb naar een datum
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is goed. Zet ik meteen op de actielijst ook.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-11
<leoquant> hee LostSouls
<leoquant> goedemiddag
<leoquant> mcbaine1, ook welkom hier
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<leoquant> hee!
<Idroy> ey oh
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Idroy
<Idroy> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Alles lekker?
<Idroy> Ja hoor, bij jou? :P
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey Ronnie1
<timo^> ha Ronnie1
<MrChrisDruif> Uitgeput, vanavond er maar vroeg in
<leoquant> commandoline, heeft openteacher de planet gehaald via sense of anderszins?
<commandoline> justforlearning bedoel je? ;)
<commandoline> nog niet, ik heb het wel naar sense gemaild
<leoquant> uh ja....\:/
<commandoline> openteacher trouwens wel, via onze packager :P
<leoquant> great
<leoquant> maar ik bedoelde FFL
<leoquant> j
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> dusss ik schiet sense aan wanneer hij online is
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de vertaling nagezien, voglens mij.
<leoquant> klopt
<commandoline> ja. Twee opties: of we wachten nog even op Sense, of ik zet zelf een blog op en meld me aan op de planet
<commandoline> maar dat laatste gaat op z'n vroegst het weekend worden, dus we wachten nog even af voorlopig :)
<leoquant> ja dat kan nu als member
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> we wachten ff, deal
 * leoquant raakt alle mwanzo-ers kwijt
<leoquant> aan de ubuntu-nl teams lol
<StefandeVries> Aan de ene kant is dat exact het doen.
<leoquant> a self-killing project...:P
<StefandeVries> Aan de andere kant zie je hen met pijn in je hart gaan. ;)
<StefandeVries> Haha :p
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> lonely me...
<leoquant> ah......zielig
<leoquant> de groeten! morgen weer een dag
<Idroy> hey Raymundo :P
<Raymundo> yo
<Raymundo> XD
<MrChrisDruif> me_gusta; leuke naam ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> *ME GUSTA*
<Oer> Me Gusta Tu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgjiPBCsss
<Raymundo> zeer goed idd
<Raymundo> xd
<MrChrisDruif> ME GUSTA : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxdDIwVWrxI
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igud0cq8DBU&feature=related Full version
<Raymundo> hell yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Family Guy Trololo song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU7VMbZ2_QM
<Raymundo> das eigenlijk... best geniaal
<MrChrisDruif> De hele sketch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT5En14A5Cc&feature=related
<Raymundo> yeah ok
<me_gusta> haha
<Idroy> ik ga cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-12
<leoquant> hallo Bulgaar
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-13
<Idroy> Ronnie, jij had toch nog ergens een voorbeeld voor een flyer?
<Idroy> En hoe groot moet ie worden eigenlijk?
<Ronnie> A5, staat op de wiki
<Ronnie> en het forum
<Ronnie> ben nu druk bezig, maar je vind het wel
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/algemene-ubuntu-flyers/
<Idroy> Ik heb hem
<Idroy> Wow, Ubuntu heeft zelfs guidelines voor die dots in de achtergrond. Hmmm is wel handig iig :P
<sense> Blogpost over JFL geschreven! <http://www.sehofstede.nl/just-for-learning-an-online-classroom-from-ubuntu-nederland> Bedankt voor de mooie software.
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, Ik ben bezig met de flyer over Ubuntu... Het ontwerp begint ergens op te lijken, alleen heb ik nu eigenlijk tekst nodig over Ubuntu. Zou het documentatie team er wat mee kunnen?
<Idroy> Ik kan voor het ontwerp wel lorem ipsum ofzo iets gebruiken, dat is opzich niet zo heel erg
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er zijn volgens mij in het verleden al aardig wat flyers gemaakt, kan je daar geen tekst van overnemen?
<Idroy> Dat zijn flyers of over een release of over een Thema dag. Deze gaat gewoon over Ubuntu in het algemeen (wat het allemaal in houdt)
<Idroy> Correct me if i'm wrong though, ik heb tot nu toe alleen nog maar flyers over een release en een thema dag gezien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ReleasepartyWiki/Documenten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kijk maar eens naar de achterkant van de jaunty flyer
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En de algemene folder die in drieën te vouwen is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ReleasepartyWiki/Documenten?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Introductie-flyer.pdf
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ReleasepartyWiki/Documenten?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=FlyerJauntyKleur2.jpg
<Idroy> Ah geweldig
<Idroy> dankjewel :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Succes. :)
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> Volgens mij kan ik er wel wat mee
<Idroy> Zo... ik ga er vanavond nog wel even mee verder :)
<Idroy> Ik heb de pagina in iedergeval even gebookmarked :P
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> ey oh
<timo^> dag Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<Idroy> Ronnie, enig idee waarom dat scribus alles zo faal uit print? Hij print het ook nogal snel uit, misschien staat er ergens een setting aan ofzo, dat ie snel printen.
<Idroy> inkscape print hem wel juist uit
<Idroy> hmmm, kan echt helemaal niets met dat scribus
<Idroy> Is .pdf formaat van inkscape ook goed? Of is dat niet te drukken?
<Idroy> hmmm, ik begin scribus door te krijgen...
<JanC> hm, "justforlearning" werkt hier niet omdat Google geen JS mag gebruiken...?  :P
<JanC> nu ja, het werkt verder ook niet?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-14
<leoquant> mooi stukje op de planet over JFL
<timo^> lezen?
<timo^> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> allo
<leoquant> link?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> :Just For Learning: an online classroom from Ubuntu Nederland
<leoquant> http://www.sehofstede.nl/just-for-learning-an-online-classroom-from-ubuntu-nederland
<timo^> mooi!
<leoquant> ubuntu clasrooms zijn gestart, dus nog actueel ook
<timo^> :)
<commandoline> ja, mooie timing :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-15
<timo^> hee Ronnieen leoquant
<leoquant> hallo timo^
<timo^> )
<timo^> :)
<timo^> heb je Laat me al gezongen? :P
<timo^> leoquant ?
 * leoquant is afwezig :p
<timo^> ohja
<timo^> zie het nu ook :s
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-09
<Cees> windows versie van het aangifte programma van de belastingdienst lijkt prima te werken in wine.
<Cees> zou ik dat als alternatief op de wiki kunnen opmerken (beetje not-done, kiezen voor de windows versie toch?)
<Cees> dat is http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BelastingDienst
<Cees> ik weet ook (nog) niet zeker of het tot het einde (verzenden gegevens) goed zal werken in wine...
<trijntje> Cees: er is toch ook een linux versie? Het lijkt me dat de kans dat daar problemen mee zijn een stuk kleiner is dan als je via wine gaat
<lordnoid> hier werkte juist alleen de wine oplossing
<Cees> ook hier werkt alleen de wine oplossing (maar of dat de reden is om op de wiki wine te promoten?)
<Cees> vorige jaren heb ik wel (eens) aangifte gedaan linux-only
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-10
<begin> hallo even een vraag ik wil linux  server maken voor website's
<begin> wat moet ik dan pakken de desktop of de server
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-01-08
<poekie1981_>  20131126/dists/saucy/contrib/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  Om deze APT deze CD te laten herkennen kunt u best apt-cdrom gebruiken. 'apt-get update' is niet in staat om nieuwe CDs toe te voegen Ophalen van cdrom://Linux Mint 16 _petra_ - Release i386 20131126/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  Om deze APT deze CD te laten herkennen kunt u best apt-cdrom gebruiken. 'apt-get update' is niet in staat om 
<poekie1981_> wat kan ik hier aan doen
